# FET Jan/Feb 2015 - Join me!



## redbrick80

Hi ladies, 

Looking for lovey ladies going for a FET in January or February.

The more support for all of us the better :thumbup::flower


----------



## 3chords

Hi redbrick!

We just did a freeze-all cycle so we will be doing FET in early February.

I am just waiting on the PGS results tomorrow to see how many (hopefully there are SOME) of the embryos are genetically normal.


----------



## redbrick80

Fingers crossed for you. Freeze all is hard. More waiting time, but hopefully a better outcome. Good Luck with results tomorrow, keep me posted.


----------



## 3chords

Thanks.

I think I would have been devastated with the freeze-all cycle if I didn't have OHSS and wasn't feeling so terrible. Honestly it's been very difficult the last 3 days or so, I can barely sleep, I am always nauseous, abdominal pain, etc. I just wanted a bit of a break from it all.


----------



## diliapickle

I will hopefully be doing my FET in February. I need to wean #1 so we can move forward with FET!


----------



## redbrick80

3chords - That is tough. Sorry you feel so poorly - hope you feel better today. Make sure you keep in touch with your doctor about your OHSS - it can be dangerous - especially if you are having trouble breathing.....

I did a fresh transfer on my first cycle, and an FET 3 weeks ago. Fet's are way easier and your body will feel so much better. My clinic says that FET's are often more successful! 

Dilia - Welcome! How many tries did it take you to get #1? was it a fresh or FET? 


I am starting acupuncture today to prepare for my next FET in early Feb.
I'll be interested to see what they say


----------



## diliapickle

It was on my first FET that it worked! We did a freeze all from IVF and then started FET but right before we transferred my lining started to shed! So, once I finally made it to transfer, it did work, it just took 3 months from ER to get there! 

Good luck with the acupuncture! I did that after my lining shed and I couldn't do that transfer and I think it really helped me! :)


----------



## 3chords

I have always had acupuncture done with IVF and have really enjoyed it.

I am taking a break from it until January mostly because I've used up all my acupuncture benefits for 2014 so it would be out of pocket and I figure a couple of weeks of going without won't change things too much. I think I'll go back as soon as I go on Lupron (day 21 of my next cycle).


----------



## smurfy

3chords said:


> I have always had acupuncture done with IVF and have really enjoyed it.
> 
> I am taking a break from it until January mostly because I've used up all my acupuncture benefits for 2014 so it would be out of pocket and I figure a couple of weeks of going without won't change things too much. I think I'll go back as soon as I go on Lupron (day 21 of my next cycle).

Congratulations so you have 2 that you will use out of the four? stats do say approx. 50% will be abnormal - as you say you can relax over xmas and take some time out good luck x


----------



## redbrick80

Dilia - that is awesome that the first transfer worked for you! 

So I saw a new dr yesterday - for acupuncture and she specializes in Chinese medicine. She's very well educated and practiced so I trust her. 
I had electro-acupuncture and Chinese cupping done on my back - google it...it is nuts. But feels really good. The cupping is suppose to get old stagnant blood and toxins moving so you body can expel them, and let me tell you I think i works...I have had a terrible headache ever since - which is a side effect. She wants to seem 2 x a week. So I will see how I feel after Saturday's appointment. 

She also said that I am not allowed to eat or drinking anything cold. Everything has to be room temperature or warm/hot. When you ingest cold the body has to work extra hard to warm up the stomach and it take blood away from the uterus. I also have to keep my feet warm at all times. She says feet are a direct link to the uterus and if your feet are cold your uterus will be unhappy. Also no tea or coffee (I am going to double check if I can have herbal tea next time I see her) and lots of dark greens and red beans. It helps with the kidney's. She says healthy kidney's are very important in fertility. I have to read up more online. but needless to say i'll try it.! 

Keep you feet warm ladies!


----------



## diliapickle

Thats really interesting about the food and everything! Thanks for sharing! :)


----------



## SunUp

Can I join? We just got a BFN from FET #1 and will be trying again in early 2015!! Have to wait to hear which day I will have the FET. We will be doing 2 embryos (5 day transfer).


----------



## Minno

May I join too please? I am doing FET #1 after a fresh donor egg cycle and early loss in June. We have 4 grade 1 blasts in the freezer. Starting the meds on cd1, any day now.


----------



## smurfy

Welcome new people. Are you doing anything special whilst you wait to start? I saw our consultant just before Xmas and had a scan so all good to go post miscarriage. He has said if I get a 2 nd miscarriage he will do additional tests, even though I have had quite a few tests except PGS. 

I have a few weekends booked for my birthday in January, spa day plus planning to do a 3 day juicing detox, mainly for new year too 

Hope your all well and enjoying the Christmas new year break. It's ok at the moment whilst been off think it will be harder next week when back to work and waiting


----------



## Minno

Hi Smurfy. I'm getting prednisolone added into the mix with my meds his time due to two prior early losses after bfp's post transfer both times I've done ivf. Just about to start with transfer later in jan. I'm not doing anything else special except taking folic and exercising 4x a week. 
I've had a lovely Xmas time off but just need to get in with things now!


----------



## redbrick80

Welcome Ladies! 

Hope everyone had a good holiday. I am patiently waiting for 2015 :) Ladies this will be our year!!


----------



## Minno

Hey Redbrick. I am waiting for 2015 too - need it to hurry up and my cycle to start ideally around the 5th so it can all go as planned -
Scan booked for 15th before flying out to Prague!
When are u starting?


----------



## redbrick80

AF should arrive Jan 3rd. CD21 I start shots at home....paper is at home not exactly sure what it's called. LOL you would think after all of this I would know the correct terms :dohh: Then wait for the next cycle. I am thinking if all is on time that a FET will happen sometime around Feb 17-20.
Plus a mock transfer and a endo scratch in between. 

I've been trying not to think about it too much until the New Year. But it will be here before we know it!! :happydance:

How many is everyone thinking of transferring? We have 2 left....my doc prefers to transfer only one...but part of me is debating... what is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Minno

That's a very good question. We have four blasts frozen but they're stores in lots of two so I think that means we'd have to thaw two at a time. If so we'll be putting two back. Part of me wonders if two is too much for me tho as I've had two transfers and two bfps, both two embies, and early losses. Adding in immunosuppressant this time as I'm doing donor egg fet. I'll still probably go with two tho. And twins would be pretty amazing, if a bit terrifying! X


----------



## HisSweetheart

Count me in too!! Scheduled for a natural FET this month or next depending on my lining.. Had a freeze all last month after ER as my lining was bad post the stims.

Best of the baby dust to all of u ladies waiting for BFPs :flower:


----------



## redbrick80

Best of luck HisSweetheart!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!! 

Can I join in? I have my FET scheduled for February.

My schedule is this:
Jan. 19 - Mock transfer
Jan. 22 - Lupron start
Jan. 26 - Stop BCP
Feb. 05 - Start Estrace
Feb. 18 - Stop Lupron and start Medrol, PIO, and Doxycycline
Feb 23 - TRANSFER!!!

I am so ready for things to get going.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## diliapickle

Welcome booger! So exciting that you have your dates all set! :)


----------



## booger76

Well, we'll see. I am hopeful that all goes well and those dates stick. But you just never know what is going to happen.


----------



## 3chords

Hi booger! I'm about 10 days ahead of you, will be good to have more cycle buddies!


----------



## HisSweetheart

I ovulate on my own CD14-CD16, and always regular, but this time somehow my body is playing pranks on me!! :wacko: ... Maybe the effect of all the stims of last month!.. On CD15 i have my dominant follie at just 15.5x10.5mm and ET 8 mm (thankfully a nice triple layer).. I dont know what is going on in my RE's head, whether she plans to do the FET this time or not... will get to know 2moro..

I'm interested how many of us have atleast somewhat similar timeline... 

All the best girls!!

:dust:


----------



## HisSweetheart

Thanks RedBrick80.. and wish u all the best..
Yeah, this will be our year!!


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hey redbrick80, I see from ur status that u have already been thru an FET this IVF cycle. Was it natural cycle FET / medicated cycle FET?

I u r okay, can you plz share ur experience with that FET?

Best, :flower:


----------



## SunUp

3chords- our FETs are going to be really close... Mines about 10 days before boogs too!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

How is everyone doing out there?

Just talked to my nurse today as I was concerned about my TSH level being a little elevated. It's just over the threshold my RE likse to see so I'm starting Synthroid. Anyone else take this? I'm not surprised as both my sister and Mom have hypothyroidism. I assumed it would get me some day too. I'm glad I talked to my nurse about it as it's one less thing to fret about now before transfer.


----------



## redbrick80

I just got off the phone with my nurse and I'm right on schedule. 

Booger - we have the exact same dates!!! That is awesome. 

3Chords and Sunup - we are all so close. It helps so much to have people to chat with while waiting. 

HisSweetheart - how did today go? 

Minmo, Smurfy and Dilla - how are you guys?


My transfer was not like anyone else - so please do not worry after reading this... 
I did have a transfer in November - natural transfer....it was a small nightmare - I don't even want to share it with you...lol. My lining wasn't thick enough, they thawed my egg with out checking my lining first, so needless to say I was so upset and disappointed. Then they had trouble getting in to my uterus. It took 2 hours for them to get in. Obviously it was BFN. I had a fresh transfer last year and they got in no problem. so I don't know.

Anyhow, This time around is going to medicated. I go in on the 23rd to start lupron and they are going to do a mock transfer. They will also be giving me a endo scratch and will check my lining before they thaw my egg this time. so fingers crossed.


----------



## diliapickle

redbrick - that sounds awful about your last transfer! :( Glad they are changing things to go better this time!! FX for you!! 

So exciting how close you all are to each other in your cycle dates :) 

I was hoping to be going this month, but on hold until March/April now. But, I will be cheering you all on for your BFP!! :)


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hello booger, SunUp, dilla, I guess Ill also be joining the Feb FET bandwagon 

Redbrick, that was really bad on part of the clinic!... I believe natural FET is not guess work!...

Just came back from the scan and heres my update.. :cry:
This is a pretty long post, plz bear with me 

My Endometrial Thickness was 9.3mm triple layer (with lots of favourable p-spots clearly visible for implantation) and a nice follie waiting to rupture. Everything looked so rosy. My RE was thrilled, and was like, "Ur uterus looks beautiful and just perfect for the transfer". But then suddenly she saw a polyp of 4mm inside the endometrium, so she's now very very apprehensive to do the transfer and risk the embies (i have only 2 day3embies). She's anyway asked to wait till Saturdays scan, with a hope that this wretched polyp will disappear, as its small. But I've lost all hope that the embies will go in this cycle... :cry: This stupid polyp has just come out of nowhere! I'm feeling so disappointed that though my ET was so good, I'm helplessly missing this cycle. We'll be trying naturally anyway, as we dont have much option this cycle.
My RE told that she hopes that this polyp thing as its so small, goes away with this cycles AF. So shell do another natural cycle monitoring, if this pathetic polyp persists, Ill have to go under the knife to get it out of my system.. :cry:  dont know how long my embies will have to wait!!

Meanwhile, all the very best of health and perfect reproductive anatomy/morphology to u all for the transfers. :flower:

P.S: I really need to share this with u all I didnt know whether to laugh or frown on my situation. When I went in for scan, my RE told me to get into the sonologists room bcoz there was some problem with her own scanning equipment. So once the sonologist started the scan, both these ladies just screamed (I was scared if something was so terribly wrong with me!!). They were excited about some finding in my uterus and started recording it on their phones:haha: My RE was so excited that she now had this evidence and was even planning to present it in some talk!!... The finding was some p-spots in the 3 layer ET, something rare to clearly notice especially when its in some xyz movement  This process takes place in every woman before ovulation, but difficult to capture because of its unpredictable timing. May be it was just that I was there in front of the scanner at the right time. Blah whatever, I didnt get what I wanted. :growlmad:


----------



## booger76

Morning ladies! :coffee:

hissweetheart - I'm so sorry to hear that you could delayed. Ugh. That is so frustrating. Hoping that the polyp goes away and you can move ahead with this cycle since everything is so perfect otherwise. Kind of funny about how excited they got with your scan. It's good you had the perfect spots she likes to see but annoying that you might not get to move ahead. Sorry!

diliapickle - March/April will be here before you know it - although it never seems like it when you're the one waiting!

redbrick - Super cool that we have the same dates!! I hope we both have the perfect setup for transfer. I'm sorry your last one was such a disaster. I would have been very upset. Hopefully this one will go super smooth! :thumbup:


----------



## SunUp

Ever wish time would HURRY UP!!

I keep reminding myself it is ALREADY Jan 8! And it was practically JUST Christmas, so time is actually moving pretty quickly.

I was very excited to put away Christmas Decorations because our failed transfer was during the holiday and I want it in the past, and somehow, putting away the Christmas stuff made me feel like we are really moving along toward February. Which, is a great month... and hopefully will bring us all our 'snow' babies!

What are you all doing to keep busy? Anything exciting?


----------



## smurfy

Hi All

Just waiting for period to start now really. We signed all the forms and I have the medication for injections ready to go all I need to do is call on day 1 and they will send the timetable in the post. 

We have a few long weekends booked between now and end of Feb, one in London, one down as the coast with family, so treating our selves and doing some nice things. I have also booked myself on a fitness and relaxtion weekend.

If you have any questions let me know I did FET in October which resulted in miscarriage at 9 weeks, but I have been through the process so can help. Do all the things around the house you need too so once transfer is done you can fully relax.

take care and have a great weekend all x


----------



## diliapickle

hissweetheart - oh no, I hope the polyp goes away!!! FX!! That is kinda crazy how exciting they were getting about your scan. Would have been if you got what you wanted though! 

Sunup - I am right there with you hoping time will hurry up! 

Smurfy - hope AF starts soon for you so you can get started :)


----------



## SunUp

Smurf- any idea when (guessing) you might have your FET?


----------



## smurfy

Hi there

They say once you get to day 1 it is approx 7 weeks to transfer, as I have a day 5 frosty which I assume you all have too. In my head it will be mid March for sure with the short month of feb x


----------



## Minno

Ladies, lots to catch up on here!
Sorry to hear about the polyp His, so frustrating! Hope it disappears and you can progress this cycle.

Sun up and Smurfy - I swear sometimes it feels like time is going backwards! Getting started is a good bit as at least something is happening!

I started my meds last Tuesday and go for scan this Friday. Fet is set for jan 22nd
So it's no time at all really. Only trouble is my af played funny buggers this cycle of course and only lasted A couple of days, if that. I started the meds anyway but have a feeling this cycle will be a bust as my lining will be problematic. We'll see on Friday! If it's ok I fly out to Prague on Wednesday 21st, if not, it may be the following week or perhaps another month or two depending on af :( grrrrrrrrr hate this unpredictability! Xx


----------



## Minno

Redbrick - good that you have a plan in place. Not long now.
Dilla - we may end up cycling together. March/April will be here before we know it! Xx


----------



## SunUp

Fingers crossed for you, Red!


----------



## SunUp

Maybe we should all make a 'before' FET bucket list! Maybe 5 or 10 things to do before then to keep busy!


----------



## Minno

Or a 2ww bucket list! X


----------



## HisSweetheart

Sorry girls, I was out of action for a few day as there was so much action happening in the meanwhile. :)

A big Hi to Redbrick, booger76, SunUp, smurfy, dilia, Minno

Here's my update. 

I went in for a scan on 10th Jan, and the polyp was not there, as it was not a polyp in the first place. It was some flimsy "adhesion". :happydance: My lining and LH levels were favourable for the FET. 
So, my FET happened yesterday, 2 nice day-3 embies were thawed and transferred. :)
My RE was happy that both embies survived the thaw with no cell loss. In fact one started dividing as soon as it was warmed... :haha:

It's because of the good wishes of you ladies and hope we all get our much awaited BFP's soon! :flower: :hugs:
Will always keep u all in my prayers.

From a high possibility of no transfer this month, it still happened, I guess because it was destined to happen!.. Nothing is in our hands, truly, we can only make honest efforts. Rest is all in His hands.

Cheers,
Marlene


----------



## smurfy

HisSweetheart said:


> Sorry girls, I was out of action for a few day as there was so much action happening in the meanwhile. :)
> 
> A big Hi to Redbrick, booger76, SunUp, smurfy, dilia, Minno
> 
> Here's my update.
> 
> I went in for a scan on 10th Jan, and the polyp was not there, as it was not a polyp in the first place. It was some flimsy "adhesion". :happydance: My lining and LH levels were favourable for the FET.
> So, my FET happened yesterday, 2 nice day-3 embies were thawed and transferred. :)
> My RE was happy that both embies survived the thaw with no cell loss. In fact one started dividing as soon as it was warmed... :haha:
> 
> It's because of the good wishes of you ladies and hope we all get our much awaited BFP's soon! :flower: :hugs:
> Will always keep u all in my prayers.
> 
> From a high possibility of no transfer this month, it still happened, I guess because it was destined to happen!.. Nothing is in our hands, truly, we can only make honest efforts. Rest is all in His hands.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marlene

great news and obviously strong embroys to survive the thaw too. The process now a days is much better they tell me. Take it easy and relax. I found the days after FET I was so tired so it went quite quickly - we will all be thinking of you xx


----------



## 3chords

Congrats on being PUPO!!

Will you wait for your OTD or will you test at home? So exciting!

I am just plugging along, about a month until my FET if lining, etc is all well. I start estrace in 13 days so it just seems all so slow and boring after the IVF.


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!

*HisSweetheart* - Congrats on your transfer! What a rollercoaster of emotions. I'm glad things worked themselves out and you got to move ahead. Fingers crossed that this is your lucky transfer!

*SunUp* - Your bucket list before FET is a good idea. I am about to go bonkers waiting for my cycle to get going. Hmmmm, now to try to think of things to keep my mind occupied.

*Minno *- Oh, how exciting that you are moving along. The 22nd is so close now. :happydance::happydance: I hope your scan goes well on Friday.

*Smurfy* - Your weekends away sounds wonderful. DH and I have been meaning to plan one ourselves but keep getting distracted. Maybe we just need to spontaneously head off somewhere fun. Did AF show??

Hello to *diliapickle, redbrick,* and *3chords*! How are you ladies doing??

Not a whole lot going on here. Just waiting for my mock transfer next Monday and then hopefully I will start Lupron a few days after that. My clinic is a 4-hour drive (one way) for me so I'm hoping the weather cooperates and I can just make it a day trip. There are a couple of mountain passes we have to drive over and the highway dept. is usually good about keeping them plowed but it's just something I don't want to have to worry about.


----------



## Minno

Congrats on being PUPO His. Great news on the successful thaw. All sounds very very promising. How are you feeling? Do you work or have you taken time off? Will be waiting excitedly to hear your result. Had you always planned two back?
Thanks booger, yes, scan on Friday and we will see! Hope I don't lose my flight money - will have to cancel flights if endo not right. That would be be v annoying.

Hang in there all ladies waiting for FET. It will be our turn soon xxx


----------



## 3chords

Good luck Minno!

Booger - are you doing regular/daily Lupron or Depot Lupron? What's the thinking behind doing a mock transfer? I know somebody who got one because her uterus was a bit difficult to access.


----------



## booger76

3chords said:


> Booger - are you doing regular/daily Lupron or Depot Lupron? What's the thinking behind doing a mock transfer? I know somebody who got one because her uterus was a bit difficult to access.

Oh man, this will be my third mock transfer! My clinic does them to kind of map your uterus so they know exactly how to access it when it is the real deal. 

My first mock was a disaster that involved many, many attempts and ended with my RE saying he had never seen a uterus like mine. In fact, he said I could brag that it was 1 in a 1000. The second mock was to see if he could get in any easier after the first since he knew exactly what catheter he needed to use. Unfortunately, it wasnt so smooth either. Apparently, I had a bump in between my cervix and uterus that was getting in the way of a smooth transfer. My RE likes there to be no cramping or bleeding. He says you shouldn't feel a thing. So we ended up doing surgery in December to remove the bump. 

This will be first mock post- surgery to see if it worked. Fingers crossed it is easy as pie!

I will be doing daily shots of Lupron.

*Minno* - I hope everything goes smoothly so you dont have to deal with the flight issue.


----------



## Minno

Oh wow Booger, that sounds a bit traumatic! I hope your post surgery mock goes smoothly!

I'm curious about the lupron ladies? My clinic just started me on estrogen and then prpgesterone, no lupron, no cycle shut down. Wonder why?
X


----------



## SunUp

Minn - I am not on lupron either! It just depends on the clinic and their preferences... I'm just taking birth control now, and soon estrogen, and then PIO.

Booger - I have had a few mock transfers also - although since last FET didn't work and we are trying back to back, I actually don't have to have another one. Mine have always gone pretty smoothly so I hope your next one goes well! I promise it IS possible for it not to hurt! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Minno

Thanks SunUp. I'm not even getting bcp this time around. Clinic said I didn't need it as no synching with donor required. So just Progynova and predniolone for me. Getting scan tomoro to check lining - I'm not feeling hopeful but we shall see.
Just read your siggy. Did you go for eSET in your successful cycle? X


----------



## Juliet11

Hi ladies can I join in? 
I haven't been on since a failed FET last August. Also had a failed FET last April. 
On 1/22 I got in for a third FET attempt. I'm very hopefult but scared and doubtful at the same time!
I have twins from a successful ivf in 2012. 
However if this FET fails I will take a long break. It's gotten to be very emotional painful, tiring, financially draining, etc. 

When is everyone's FETs going to be?
Anyone in the 2ww soon?

Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi everybody. I hope it's ok for me to join. I've been stalking as I expected my jan fet to be cancelled. 

I started taking estrogen on my day one and by day 12 my lining was 6.5. I waited an extra week for it to increase and it decreased to 5. Then it stayed 5 for a week. Day 28 the clinic were threatening to cancel and it suddenly jumped to 9! Now transfer is booked for 22nd. I have 2 5 day blasts left. I hoping to transfer one. 

I had a failed fet nov 14 on failed ivf last August 14 and some iuis. X

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Minno

Welcome Juliet11 and Lazydaisys. Lazydaisys Your FET date is the same as mine! What a traumatic start to things for you. 9mm is fantastic though. I'm at 8mm after 11 days on 6mg progynova. What progesterone are u taking?


----------



## Juliet11

are your transfers on Jan 22? that is when mine is! 2ww is going to be grueling! i have a 2ww to do or list or bucket list as some would call it.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Minno said:


> Welcome Juliet11 and Lazydaisys. Lazydaisys Your FET date is the same as mine! What a traumatic start to things for you. 9mm is fantastic though. I'm at 8mm after 11 days on 6mg progynova. What progesterone are u taking?


I'm on 12 mg of prognova. Plus steriods to fight a fibroid that was trying to steal the blood supply. 

Yeah some transfer buddies! Thursday 22nd it is x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know I didn't down reg because I struggle to thicken my lining up. I just started at day one on the eastogen and the does increased. The high does keeps ovulation at bay and now the progesterone support is in place they sneak the embryo back in at the point when the progesterone levels are right. There seems to be loads of variations of protocols xx


----------



## Minno

I know - I always think my protocol is so basic compared to everyone elses.I had no down reg either. Started Progynova on day 2 of cycle and had started cyclogest tonight. Getting a wee bit spotting for last day or so which is annoying and I hope stops very soon and before FET! 
We are all getting our transfers on 22nd - how weird is that?! Xx


----------



## Minno

I'm on steroids as well to dampen my immune system down as I'm doing donor egg FET and I've had two early losses x


----------



## Juliet11

Getting excited and nervous for Thursday. I'll be doing a blood test on feb 2nd and trying not to poas the whole time. Last time I went poas crazy and got a positive but it didn't last. It was really hard on me. 
Good luck to us with transfers this week!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

I haven't been on in a bit. Welcome to LazyDaisys and Juliet11!

January 22 is a big day here!! So excited for all of you and will have everything crossed. Best of luck to everyone xx 

Booger - hope the mock transfer goes ok. Keep me updated. I go for my Depo Lupron and mock on Friday. 

Sweetheart and Smurfy - how are you guys holding up?


----------



## SunUp

Big day this week for lots of ladies! Good luck hope it goes well!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow Thursday is busy. Last time I waited until test date for bfn (well the day before to prepare myself.) the time before I tested daily and totally stressed myself out. 

My clinic doesn't tell you the time if transfer until the day before which is annoying. 

what will you be doing after transfer, resting, light moving, being normal lol? bed rest? back to work?? Xx


----------



## Juliet11

my clinic also does not tell me what time to come in on Thursday until Wednesday afternoon.
i have my mom watching the kids and husband taking the day off so i can try to relax. the last time we had transfers, one fell on my husbands birthday and the other time was on my kids first birthday. very busy times and i was stressed out a lot.
this time, i want to take the whole day off thursday to relax, no chores, workout, etc. friday i will resume as normal, taking care of kids, house, other responsibilities.

what day will everyone test?

i HOPE i can wait until the blood test by my clinic on 2/2. before i tested every day and it probably stressed me out even more. i ended up with a positive but it faded away, i guess it was a chemical? don't want to go through that again. when i did the blood test last time, it was barely positive but they said straight away it probably won't double or last. they were right.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck to everyone who is having a transfer on Thursday! Can't believe how quickly that date has crept up.

I'm still waiting to start estrace on Monday. At least the Lupron Depot has been a breeze so far - aside from a couple of headaches, can't really complain about much.


----------



## redbrick80

I am also confused about what to do with myself after the transfer...

My Dr says no need for bed rest and to go about my normal life right away (minus heavy lifting and intense exercise). I usually take the day of the transfer and lay on my couch, then back to work the next day.

What does everyone else dr recommend?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! :flower:

Wow - it's been busy around here and from the looks of it, it's about to get busier. :happydance:

Thursday seems to be the day for quite of few of you - how exciting is that?? It will be so nice for all of you to have each other to wait with.

RedBrick - My RE doesn't prescribe any bed rest. He said they used to but recent studies have shown no benefit (and potentially some harm in too much). I'm glad I don't have to do it, personally. I'm instructed to go about my normal business but if I exercise, to keep my heart rate below 140 bpm.

3Chords - Glad to hear the Lupron has been a breeze so far! The Depot is an IM shot only taken once a week or so, right??

Hello to Minno, Juliet, LazyDaisys, and SunUP!!! I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!!

I went skiing on Friday and then did some housework on Saturday. Sunday we made the 4-hour drive over to the city in which my clinic is located. I had my mock transfer yesterday and everything went perfect! :happydance::happydance: I am ecstatic. The nurses and my doctor gave me a high five. I start Lupron injections on Thursday to start prepping for February FET. So while I'm not transferring this Thursday, it feels like a big day for me too!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I feel naughty now. I've took two days off work. I'm a teacher and my class of four year old stress me out. I thought chilling out at home would make me feel like Ive done my best. Not bed rest but watching telly, reading, trip to coffee shop. X


----------



## diliapickle

Wow, what a big week this week is! How exciting for everyone doing their transfer or starting meds!! Good luck!!! :) :dust:


----------



## booger76

Lazy - I think doing whatever doesn't stress you out is a good plan. Taking days off sounds lovely, maybe just try to go for a walk or something to keep the blood moving. Everyone and every RE is different.


----------



## 3chords

booger - the Lupron Depot shot is a once-a-month IM shot. So basically it should last until just before the transfer when it starts to wear off, but long enough to prevent you from ovulating on your own.

Lazy - my doctor is against bed rest pretty explicitly. He said no major exertion like hiking, lifting heavy things, but to basically do the things I would do on any normal day. I do take that day off work though and stay around the house mostly to reduce stress but I take the dog on walks, go shopping or whatever. I think every RE is different, at my old clinic they made you stay lying down for like an hour after transfer.


----------



## Juliet11

My clinic also recommends doing nothing strenuous but resuming normal activity the day after transfer. Being restful day of transfer I think is suggested, and that is my plan! 

Good luck to all of us having FETs this week. 

Will you POAS or wait for beta???


----------



## Minno

Good luck for Thurs ladies. I'm off to Prague tonight and then et on Thursday. My clinic makes me lie down for an hour after transfer and suggest no return flight until day after so ill go back to the hotel to chill and then fly home in the morning. Gp has signed me off for two weeks do I'm just going to slouch about and do light housework, walking dog etx Going to try to relax this time round!


----------



## Teta81

Hi all! New to this thread. Today I had a single 6 day blast FET. We went with single instead of double since we ready have 2 LO's (we had 2 frozen from a previous successful cycle 3 years ago). Here looking for support to stay sane during the wait......good luck to everyone!


----------



## Juliet11

good luck teta!!! what day do you test then??


----------



## Teta81

Next Thursday is the beta in the office. Who knows how long I will hold out at home. I always have intentions to hold off. But that never goes as planned!


----------



## Juliet11

i always have the intention as well, but then i end up buying tons of cheapies and testing 1-2x a day. 
BUT this time is going to be different. for my own sanity :D :D


----------



## Minno

I always hold off from testing but this time I might do it a bit early just so that I know what's going on as otherwise it drives me mad! 
I think im going for a single blast transfer too. Currently at the airport! We'll see
How today's checkup goes
Xx


----------



## Teta81

Good luck minno! I probably would have caved and done 2 if it wasn't just the one thawed. But I'm happy with my decision. It's much less stressful with the possibility of twins just about off the table! I forgot about long this wait is. And it hasn't even been 24 hours!


----------



## redbrick80

Minno - best of luck to you xx

Welcome Teta - congrats on your transfer - fingers crossed for you. 

Tomorrow's the day for a lot of you ladies!!!!! I am super excited for you all


----------



## Minno

Holy hell ladies - I'm at the clinic and all is well but the doctor is adamant I put two back. I really can't decide. Help! I'm not keen on prospect of twins but of course would get on with it if that's what happened. Other issue is ive had two put back twice and both resulted in early mc's so I wonder about immune to two!
May come down to results of the thaw of course but if both thaw.... Arrgghhhhhhh


----------



## Juliet11

Oh I forgot to mention, I'm putting two in! My first fresh ivf we did 2 and both took. Now we've done two failed FET with singles so I'm ready for sake of time, money, my age, etc to put two in and hoping one will take. 

Good luck Teta and minno!!!!


----------



## booger76

If you don't want to put two back, then don't. Don't let your doctor make a decision for you that you aren't comfortable with.


----------



## Teta81

Minno let us know how it ends up! I agree that they def can't/ shouldn't talk you into something that you are not comfortable with. Best of luck to you!!

Just wondering, what kind of activity level does everyone do the day after transfer. Yesterday I laid on the couch pretty much the whole day but today I've been doing more, pretty much my average day just taking it a little more easy. What does everyone else do 1dpt?


----------



## Minno

Teta I do exactly the same - day of rest after transfer then back to normal more a less just nothing too strenuous. It's so difficult wondering if anything is going on in there. I'm with you on the less stress thing knowing chances of multiples are low with only one blast back. Last time I was so stressed about maybe there being two that I think I scuppered it. X


----------



## Juliet11

good luck to the Thursday FET ladies!!!!!
::fingers crossed::


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies! 


Best of luck to everything that has something happening today! 

Minno - how are you feeling? 

Booger - do you get your shot today?


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies!!

Good luck and smooth transfers to Minno, Juliet and LazyDaisys! :flower: I hope I didn't miss anyone else that was due up today. :blush:

How is everyone else doing out there??

RedBrick - I think we were pretty much on the same schedule, right? What's the plan for you??

Lupron injections start tonight for me! I feel like I have been waiting for this day forever. Monday is my last BCP. Halleleujah! So ready to be done with those things. I also go in on Monday morning to get blood drawn for my suppression check. I hope that goes well because I've been feeling a little PMS like the last few days despite being on BCP for pretty much the last 3 months. :shrug:


----------



## Minno

Ladies I am back from the clinic and now chillaxing in the hotel. Transfer was quick and straightforward. After all my dilemmas yesterday I got the call this morning to say only one of the two had thawed properly so I went with one back. Embryologist said it was perfect grade a. Now it's just the waiting game. They gave me crinone gel to try instead of cylogest - anyone use it? It's only to be used once a day and I've already used cyclogest today so don't want to overdose! Is it ok to finish with the cyclogest today and start that tomorrow night (has to be at night they said) - that would
Mean 12 hours between finishing cyclogest and starting crinone.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck to all the ladies going in for their transfer today!

Minno - congrats on being PUPO. Looking forward to good news from you!

Redbrick and booger - what's your timeline like?

I am starting estrace on Monday (26th). Relieved that I'm finally almost there as it feels like I've been doing a whole lotta nothing, though I know that I had to give time to Lupron do to its thing.


----------



## Minno

Lazydaisys and Juliet - how did it go for you both today?
Yay to starting estrace 3chords x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm back from transfer. Defrosted one 5 day blast. It defrosted 100 percent. Last transfer my blast only defrosted 65-70 percent so I'm much happier with this. Transfer was smooth and easy. 

Congratulations to pupos today. Good luck to everybody else this cycle.xxx


----------



## Minno

Great news Lazydaisys. We are both the same. What are your clinics success rates for frozen blast transfer - any idea.


----------



## Teta81

Congrats to you minno and lazy. We all have one emby in there! I'm 2dp5dt now. Crampy this morning but I had my last PIO injection last night and started crinone today. Crinone always makes me crampy. 
Minno I have used crinone during my last successful ivf, so I'm a fan BC it worked! I have used endometrin in the past also, crinone is less messy


----------



## redbrick80

Congrats ladies! Enjoy being PUPO

Booger - I go tomorrow for my depot lupron and mock transfer!. I agree with you - I'm sick of waiting and it's time to get the show on the road.


----------



## Minno

Woo hoo to the newly PUPO one embryo transfer crew! Any thoughts on success rates for one embryo FET ? 
Teta, I'm liking the sound of the crinone! Will try it tomorrow. I've been using cyclogest rectally as can't stand constantly feeling moist down there when using it vaginally. But I think leakage on crinone is way less from what I've read x


----------



## Teta81

My clinic has 40% success with FET, only slightly lower than fresh. BC i transfered 2 and got preg with 1 in the past, they wanted me to put 2 back. But i didn't want to risk twins so we went with one. Hopefully I didn't hurt my chances, but there is one left if this doesn't work...

I still wear a panty liner with crinone. There is some leakage but it's not thick white chunks with some of the others


----------



## Minno

I admire your decision making Teta. In the end we have to do what is right for us and not for the clinic. It's a tough call but I am really terrified of the idea of twins at my age Andy also just the physical risks, not to mention the practical and financial implications. All i ever wanted was one more child to complete out family. I'm hoping one works for all of us. Great that you have a back up plan though - I definitely feel better knowing I have another go potentially.
What happened to your other embryo - did not not defrost well?


----------



## Teta81

I feel the same way. I just feel like one more is what is meant to be for us. But if not I can't complain. And I wont!! I hd them frozen separately so only one was thawed. The other one is still frozen. Can't wait to see how this turns out for everyone!!


----------



## Juliet11

im feeling lots of good vibes around the forum today!!!

i got home now from my FET. Two 5 day blasts at 95% were transferred. I have a good feeling about this round! 

Hoping we all get good news soon!


----------



## diliapickle

So excited for everyone! Can't wait to see those BFP's rolling in soon. 

Are you guys going POAS before beta day or wait? What are your test dates?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I don't know what the success rates are. I don't look too into it as I'm unexplained so I'm not sure what my problem is. Also Ive transferred the best 5 day blast before and it didn't work so I guess a lot of it is down to luck x


----------



## booger76

Hooray for all the transfers today! It's so exciting around here right now!


----------



## Minno

That's sensible Lazydaisys. I also think that it's mainly down to luck and factors out with our control. 
I'm just leaving hotel now for the airport. had a teeny bit brown spottinf this morning which i was getting before transfer and could be hormonal or related to the procedure. 
Good luck everyone! X


----------



## Minno

Congrats on being Pupo Juliet! You are v brave transferring two when you have twins already. Good for you! X


----------



## adr75050

Not sure if I am doing this right. I tried to post the other day and it never posted. I wanted to join this thread. I am new to the forums and have been TTC for 3 years. I am 35 and have had 4 failed IVF's and two FET's. My last FET was 1/16 and I blood test on Sunday. Im just looking for a support group since the few people I did know who were experiencing infertility have gone on and had babies. I dont really have anyone to relate to anymore or to worry with during the 2WW. Usually I stick test by now, but I seem to be holding out this time. Testing myself early never seemed to get me any good new so I figured I wouldnt go that route this time. Wish me luck! Hope to get to know some people through this board.Thanks, Andrea


----------



## Minno

Welcome Andrea. I am the last of my ttc cohort as well so you are in good company! I wish you lots of luck and sticky dust for when you test. Any symptoms? What did you transfer? X


----------



## Juliet11

welcome to the group Andrea!
i am in the 2ww too! i test 2/2. this time i am trying not to POAS, because it usually drives me buggy. hope i can be strong this time and wait for blood test!!

did you put 1 embie in or more?

good luck to you!


----------



## SunUp

So exciting to "hear" about so many of you being PUPO!!! LOTS of baby dust being sent to all of you!

I get to start injections SUNDAY! So ready to feel like we are actually DOING something! I am SO excited to not be taking BC anymore!

Can't wait to start hearing about LOTS of BFPs! Fingers crossed, I have a good feeling about this thread!


----------



## Juliet11

Sunup- that's great you're moving into injection phase!!!! Moving forward, yay!!!
Best of luck to you!!!

Yes I feel good about this thread! I'm suspecting some BFPs!!!!!


----------



## Teta81

I take back what I said about crinone not being messy. It is, I guess I just forgot since I have my beautiful son to show for it!!! Although I do know that it's not nearly as messy as some others. But definitely wear a panty liner!!!


----------



## Juliet11

remind me what crinone is?? im on something i call an "insert", i think its called endometrium and it is a mess


----------



## adr75050

Thanks Minno and Juliet 11
Juliet11- I had two embryos put in and two more frozen. Typically when we do IVF, they have two that make it to transfer date and none make it to be frozen. But this last time we had 6 so they put two in and froze the other four.

Minno- I thought I was (i always think I am) but they must not be legit yet again bc I POAS (actually two of them) this morning (despite saying I wouldn't) and they both said the predictable response BFN. I burst into tears and told God what I thought about all this and then drowned my sorrows in organic muffins. 

I have started acupuncture, all organic, no processed foods, limit sugar, limit salt, no red meat, no white foods (rice , potatoes), no cold fluids, no soda, and after two months of all that......no baby. Lost about 15 lbs, but no baby.

We have sold our house for IVF, and have roughly 40K of debt and still no baby. I have had 3 rounds of Clomid, surgery, and 4 rounds of IVF with two FET's and I am ANGRY with everyone and everything. I feel like a horrible injustice is being done to me and I am just questioning what I did wrong in my life to deserve this. We paid an obscene amount of money to do non-stop back to back IVF/FET for exactly a year for one flat price. The time is up in July and I find myself dying for it to be July already because I get my hopes up every time, and can't cope emotionally with the disappointment every time .

I feel alone, bitter, angry, and depressed. I feel like the only way i can move on from this is to be done with our IVF contract so I can accept that this isnt going to happen for us and I can move on with my life.


----------



## Minno

Oh Adr I can feel your anger, bitter disappointment and pain. This journey is so so hard. I think for our own peace of mind sometimes we have to draw a line. That line for me will be after my next and final fet if this current cycle doesn't work. So sometime around August. I'm 45 now and just can't keep going - it takes over your life and can rob you of finding happiness in other things. I am blessed to have my son so in a way it is a bit easier for me to walk away but the yearning for another baby does not stop. Big hug for you. Perhaps you tested too early? What day are you on? Xxz


----------



## Teta81

Ugh adr I'm so sorry to hear all that you have had to endure. How long do u have to wait between cycles? I hope you are given the baby that you so deserve before July!!

Julie, crinone is a progesterone vaginal suppository. I have used endometrin in the past also. Crinone is much less messy than the crinone for sure!!!


----------



## Juliet11

oh adr, hugs for you. this is such a painful process. the others had great ideas about drawing the line at some point. infertility can take over your life and be SO PAINFUL and not fair. 
i hope so much that you can get your baby soon! 
what was hard for me is i am in a community of couples who are popping out kids left and right. it is so emotional and painful when i am trying for almost a year now, but before it was several years of treatments and big fat negatives over and over again. so many tears shed.

i know it doesn't help, but just trying to say that many of us have felt those similar pains. 

teta- so we are on something similar! i wear a panty liner cause it is simply yucky


----------



## adr75050

Thank you all for your comments. It's just nice to know someone else has felt like I feel and im not as alone as I feel.

Minno - Im day 8, my blood test is tomorrow morning. But I always know its negative before I even go. The doctors office always says to come anyway (as if the result will be any different, but it never is). Then the wort part comes, the time wasting consultation with the doctor where she continually gives me absolutely no reason for the repeated failure, says there is no reason it should not have worked, and tells me will just try again (changing nothing). Isn't there a saying for this? something like, the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. That's my doctor. Change nothing, and we continue to get nothing. But we are in a contract. She says I have good AHA (I think) egg reserve, and my husband has sperm mobility and morphology issues but ICSI can handle that. Yet, for whatever reason the embryos never attach. My uterus is tilted and rotated, yet I was told that should have no impact on them attaching. I had endometriosis and cysts on my right ovary but I had surgery to address that. I also had a uterine septum and I had laser surgery for that too. I had a fibroid that was removed also. One procedure took care of it all and I was told because of my age we should get pregnant fairly easily. No words have ever been more off base.


----------



## adr75050

Juliet11 - I hope you get your BFP on 2/2


----------



## Minno

It's such a cruel world at times adr. I know we know our bodies well and even at day 3 post transfer I'm beginning to think it hasn't worked. I have no symptoms at all. Teta, Juliet do either of you have any? Is it too early?
Adr not to give you false hope but I will say that the first time I went thru ivf I started bleeding before otd and convinced myself it was over and then I went for beta and it was positive! Sometimes our bodies deceive us. I am praying you get your bfp tomorrow. If not you need to demand your doctor tries something different - have you been tested for immune issues? Blood clotting factor and nkc cells? That might be something to discuss.
Please let us know how you are and what's happening- we are all here for you no matter what. Xx


----------



## Teta81

Adr- how frustrating that the dr won't try something new!!! Have they mentioned genetically testing the embryos?? Or assisted hatching?? They have to try something new instead of putting your body, and even worse your mind, through this over and over. I have been going to fertility Drs for 6 years now and I always tell people who ask how I to all of those needles and appts, nothing compares to what it does to u mentally. NOTHING. They should treat us with Xanax or something at the same time. It would make the whole thing much easier!!

Minno my "symptoms" r all explained by the progesterone. Occasional cramping, mildly sore bbs, fatigue. I try desperately not to read into any of it. Again, the Xanax would help that ;) I'm 5dp5dt today. Getting the itch to test but I wont. I was positive with my son tomorrow (6dp5dt). But I so badly don't want to see a bfn that I may hold out. Plus we r supposed to get a big snow storm where I live and I don't want to be trapped inside all day staring at a bfn!!!


----------



## adr75050

Can this be true? Hopefully the picture attached, BFP!!! Im home alone. My husband is out of town. My beta is this morning. I have never been pregnant and my husband who is 39 has never been able to get anyone pregnant. Im insanely hopeful and excited! Please GOD let this be true! I've never had a BFP before!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Minno

OMG adr!!! I told you I told you! Sometimes our bodies deceive us. A positive is a positive and that is definately positive! Huge congratulations to you lady, I am thrilled to bits for you!! And this is after two bfns right? Just goes to show.....
Amazing! Xxxxz


----------



## adr75050

Thank you Minno. It's so early and no one is awake and I am about to explode to tell someone! so glad you are awake! I'm in shock right now and just praying my BETA says the same!


----------



## Minno

No wonder you feel that way after everything you've been through. You won't dare believe it but it's there in black and white. You cannot get a false positive on a digi so I think we can safely say you are knocked up girl! Wooooo hoooooooooooo. Can't wait for your beta resulted. Now the the big question - is it one or two?????!!! Xxx


----------



## adr75050

Minno- You make me feel so awesome about this! Its 7 am here now my appt is at 9am. Then I just wait for the call. So anxious! I will keep you posted. Thanks for your support and positivity!


----------



## Lazydaisys

ADR!!! This is amazing news!!!! I'm so happy for you. Now I need all your symptoms lol. 

I'm 3 dp5dt mild cramping and bloating. I had this last cycle and and bfn. Not sleeping well. I've been awake since 3 am. Keeping thinking what ifs?! 
Trying to keep busy. My test date is 2nd feb, home testing kit given to me by clinic. If you get a positive you get invited for a blood test.


----------



## Teta81

Omg adr!!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!!! I can't imagine how you must feel right now after all you have been through. I know that feeling of being cautiously optimistic but minno is right. A positive is a positive ESPECIALLY on a digi!!! Can't wait to hear yours beta. This is simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## adr75050

Lazydaisys,

I really didnt think I had much symptom wise. My stomach felt "off" the whole week, and my co-worker had stomach bug. So I assumed I had the stomach bug too. Her whole family got it but they had 24 hour symptoms of nausea, gassiness, and upset stomach and I felt that way for the last 5 days or so. Embarrassing, but I have never been so gassy. And the only other thing that stood out, was I am not a big meat eater. I could probably easily go vegetarian. But I have been craving meat like a crazy person. Wanting to pig out of buffalo wings, ribs, etc. I am the kind of person who fantasizes about pastries and bread, not meat. Sleeping poorly ( but that is not out of the norm). But that is it. Stomach bug symptoms and meat.


----------



## adr75050

Teta- thank you I didn't know that you cant false positive on a digital test. This is first time I purchased them. Still havent told anyone but y'all, want to wait for a beta and everyone out in Dallas is still asleep.


----------



## Minno

Oooooo it's a big beta day for Adr! The wait for the call is agonising. Last time I never tested before and just waited for the phone call - when it came thru as positive I went straight into the bathroom and did a poas without any worry ha ha the things we do :)
Let us know asap adr we are all so excited for you here!

I have no symptoms at 3dp5dt - occasional sicky but I think that's the hormone meds. Devil drugs. Sore head but I think that's caffeine withdrawal. And, one thing I'm quite glad about, no spotting - I have this all the time and it freaks me out. No doubt it will reappear but it's gone for now. I am being philosophical about it. We're booked for Florida in July so if it's a bfn I will relax get back to exercising and look forward to our holiday before giving it our final try in August. So what will be will be xxxx


----------



## Teta81

Minno my symptoms r minimal compared to what I remember from last time. But last time was a fresh cycle so it's also more going on in the body. So who knows. I'm beginning to feel doubtful. I try not to, but can't help the feeling. Can't decide when to poas. If this round doesn't work we are going to go right into our final round with our last frostie. A terrifying thought with only one left. To go through it all and have it not survive the thaw. Way more stress. Ahhhh!!

Keep us posted adr asap adr!!!


----------



## Minno

Yup Teta that thought also terrifies me - we have 2 left but this time only one survived out of two so who knows next time. It's more pressure!
I feel doubtful too. I'm sure I was feeling something this early on with my two fresh cycles. They do say fet implantation is sometimes a bit later than with a fresh. I think I will test around 9dp5dt which is next weekend. Jus a query - my frostie was defrosted and put back on day 6 - does this make it a 6 day blast?
X


----------



## Minno

Any snow yet Teta? Where do u live? I am in Scotland, UK x


----------



## adr75050

Just got my phone call about my BETA. They r looking for a BETA of 5 of above and I was 63.4!! I am so excited! I have to report for another pregnancy test and blood test in two days to make sure my BETA is rising!!!


----------



## Juliet11

ADR that is the best news ever!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minno

Adr that is awesome!!! My beta last time was 71 at first. You are right on track. This is it girl! Wooooo hoooooo &#128512;xx


----------



## SunUp

ADR!!!! That's so awesome!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! I had a feeling this thread was going to be lucky and it looks like it's starting out that way!!


----------



## smurfy

Great news things are very positive here . Take care x


----------



## Teta81

That number sounds great adr!! Have u told anyone yet?? How will u tell dh?! Can't wait to hear his reaction!

Minno no snow yet, not til tonight and tomorrow. I'm in the US. New Jersey to be exact


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yey for blood test 

I have no symptoms now, nothing, in fact I feel great. the lack of sleep could be the steriods. Im after deep evil pregnancy nausea, I sign. I want this so badly I could burst. I have one frozen blast left but I really don't want to put me and dh through this process again. Even though we've been through this process a few times, plus a few iuis and of course years of trying, Ive never wanted anything so bad. 

It's just going work or it isn't. Its one if those things, and you never know why? its s hard concept tj have a living embryo put in good conditions and for not to work our. It's so hard to deal with. Please let this be our time and a lucky thread for all of us xxxx


----------



## Minno

Lazy I feel good too. In fact just as normal, with a caffeine withdrawal headache lol I can't face doing it all again either. Sigh. 
It is still early days though. Implantation may not happen for a few days yet. We just have to wait it out. Torture though eh?! X


----------



## Minno

New Jersey Teta - never been there. Sounds cold lol but no different from here. It's been snowing on and off here - nothing bad but just a light dusting. Don't like the sound of a snow storm. How do you get to work in that? X


----------



## Teta81

We are supposed to get 12-24 inches between now and tues. I got nervous that I wouldn't be able to get to the store tomorrow to buy hpt. So I went today and then since I had them I couldn't help myself. I never can if they r in the house!! So I'm 5dp5dt and see the FAINTIST line. So faint that my husband didn't see it until I pointed it out. I have a pic but I'm not even sure u can see it in a picture. But I'll post in anyway... Get your magnifying glasses out. Please stick!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Teta! That line is not faint at all, it's clear as day!

FX it continues to darken nicely. :)


----------



## adr75050

I can see that clearly Teta!!! Yay!!


----------



## adr75050

Teta - I live in Dallas and my husband was in Houston, so I drove 4 hours to Houston to tell him!!My husband is a huge Colts fan so I had bought him some baby Colts shoes, a baby bib, and my positive test and stuck inside a large grey felt Valentine envelope that I bought in the dollar bin at Target. He pulled the shoes out, smiled real big and said 'Nah" and I said yes, he said "nah" I said yes and he said "really?! Yeah, alright then!! we are so excited. Wishing you all luck. I know there are several of us finding out between today and 2/2!!


----------



## Teta81

I can't believe you drove all that way to tell him!! That's a great story!!!! Congrats, I'm so so happy for you!!


----------



## Juliet11

Teta I see it too!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! 

I'm feeling so down today. Another friend told me they're pregnant. That's 2 friends a week for the past few weeks!!!!! Everyone jokes it's in the water where we live. But I'm hoping I'll have good news soon too.


----------



## adr75050

I figured we waited three long years for this news, I wanted to do it right. I didnt think just telling him over the phone gave it the precedence that the situation demanded. I had dreamed of how I would tell him for years, and over the phone was not on the agenda! lol!


----------



## Minno

Teta that is definately a line - it will get darker every day. Mega congrats to you! So happy for you. Wowwee that's only two days away from where I am now. Did you use fmu? I have about four tests in the house but I am never tempted to use them - guess I just like the not knowing for a while. 

Adr - aw that was a very sweet way to hell your Hubbie. But man that's commitment - driving four hours! Enjoy this special time together you have waited so very long.

Juliet I hear us. It's everywhere around me at work at the moment. I hope yiu get your bfp v v soon. That's 2/2 so far on this thread.
Xxx


----------



## adr75050

Juliet11- I know exactly how you feel. It's like pregnant woman are everywhere you look and then everyone you know. With every new announcement you are getting closer to making your own. Your next!!


----------



## Juliet11

Thanks ladies. 
I think what's most frustrating is getting pregnant comes so easily to my friends. None have had fertility issues. They all have one year olds and are now preggo again. It took me 2 years for my twins and I know I'm luckily ivf worked that time but here we are again and it is not easy. I had a little cry today. I know I should be grateful I have my two sweet peas!!!! But just harder for some of us to get pregnant and all the meds and BFNs we get !!! 
Feb 2 needs to hurry up so I know if I'm in or out !!! Argh


----------



## Minno

Juliet what will FET 2nd be? My clinic says test 14-16 days after transfer which takes me to 5th Feb. but we transferred same day didn't we? So they would make you about 11dp5dt on 2/2?


----------



## Teta81

My clinic tests 9dp5dt. When do u test minno? That seems so late!! Not fair!! I go on jan 29(thurs) and my transfer was jan 20


----------



## Minno

My clinic is in Prague Sonora just poas for me and then I can go to gp for beta if I need to. I am not feeling hopeful :(
However I did wake up during the night feeling a bit sicky and my left boob was sore - bit random but there you go. I will probably test next weekend at 9dp5dt as something should show by then you would think eh?
Ladies sorry for all the typos - I use my iphone or iPad most of the time and it does that stupid predictive texting! 
Teta have you done another test yet? Xx


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies!!! 

Congrats to Teta and ADR!! So happy for you!

Glad to hear everyone else is hanging in during the wait. 

I went in for my mock transfer on Friday and the dr couldn't get up in there again.....she did a sonohystogram and there is scar tissue from my DNC last year blocking her path. She says its a set back but easily fixable with day surgery. I got in really quick and will meet with the surgeon Wednesday morning to review what needs to be done. hopefully they can book me in right away and we can get this over with. I'll have more details on Wednesday and will fill you in. She said I just need to wait one cycle after the surgery and then we can transfer the next. 

Here's to a quick week with lots of BFP's !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

Minno, they said I could test the weekend before but they're a Monday-Friday clinic and won't be open to call with results so I should wait till Monday. And that would be 11days past 5dt like you said. I'm surprised they're making you wait 14-15 days past transfer!! But then there're no question of accuracy. 
You could probably home test on the 2nd and have a pretty accurate reading. But best to do what your clinic says. So hard though this 2ww!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

Red brick, sorry for the setback but glad they can get you in soon with the surgery! Which surgery is it? I had scar tissue, endometriosis, so they went in a few years ago to help with that.


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

It's been busy around here - that's a good thing! :thumbup:

*RedBrick* - Oh, I'm so sorry about your difficult mock! I certainly know how that goes. I'm glad you were able to schedule the surgery so quickly and won't lose too much time. I went through the same thing in December. 

*Minno* - Don't lose hope! You're still days away from testing. Hang in there - we're all here for you.

*Teta* - Ditto what I said to Minno. Only there more days until your beta - you can wait until then!! :flower:

*Juliet* - Congrats on your BFP! :happydance: How awesome is that!

*adr75050* - Welcome and congrats!! That is amazing. I am so happy for you after the struggles you described. :happydance:

*Lazydaiseys* - Hang in there lady! We're all pulling for you too! 

Hello to *Smurfy, SunUp* and *3Chords*! How are you ladies doing?

I had my blood drawn this morning for my baseline for my FET. Today was my last day of BCPs too! :happydance: Now to wait for AF and continue my daily Lupron injection until February 5 when I'll start my oral estrace!


----------



## Minno

Thanks Juliet. I don't know now why they make me wait so long - just their protocol I guess. Last time I tested about 11 days post, so as you say, around 2/2. I'll likely do that again. All these early bfp's make me want to test now but of course that would be silly at 4dp5dt! How are you holding up?

Red brick, sorry you have a delay but fantastic that yiu can get in so quick. Also it means your uterus will be in tip,top shape for FET - definately worth a few weeks delay to give yourself the best chance and not waste any embies. Hope your consult goes well on Wed.

Teta, Adr, any updates on those bfps ladies.? Have you tested again?
Lazydaisys, Smurfy, Sunup and 3chords - how are you all doing? Xx


----------



## 3chords

Minno, I don't know how you feel about early POAS but many ladies around here have started seeing their faint BFPs at 4dp5dt. The truth is if the embryos are already hatching on transfer day, they very well may implant that same day or shortly thereafter. Of course it's still only a minority of women who will get a BFP this early which is why I'd like to wait it out until 5-6dp5dt but who knows if I'll last!

I started oral estrace this morning. Lining check is in 11 days. I feel like I'm constantly in some bout of waiting. Hopefully time will fly!


----------



## Juliet11

Before my FET I told hubby I absolutely wasn't going to home test but wait till beta. I told him to make sure I don't get weak and test!!!!

Last FET I tested positive at home but labs ended up being too low. Anyway that was a really upsetting situation. 

So I wanted it to be different this time. But now I'm itching to test and hubby says don't. I don't have any at home so I would have to go buy some tests. But I could do that today if I wanted. I want to stay strong but with others getting their BFP, I want to test too!!!!!!!!! I have a feeling this is a good thread!!!!

How not to home test ??? How to be strong ???


----------



## SunUp

Oh man Juliet, it is SO HARD to wait! I couldn't do it. I really was going to try last time and it didn't happen. So I am no help.

Minno- thinking of you, testing day is getting closer!

I'm not sure why there are so many differences in clinics and testing days. Mine waits about two weeks after transfer too, and there is NO way I could wait that long, when most POAS tests are right by 9dp5dt. 

Redb- sorry for the set back but glad they can get you in soon!

ADR, Teta, how are you both feeling?

ADR, I LOVE how you told DH, I totally agree, in person is WAY better!

Booger- I just finished my BC too! I hate that stuff!

3Chords- This whole process is LOTS of waiting, but we should know how this cycle turns out before this time next month!!

Smurfy and Lazy, how are you both doing?

Dil, How are you? I know you can't wait for your cycle to get started!

I really feel good about this thread!! Keeping fingers crossed for everyone!!



AFM- Just started estrogen injections! Just over two weeks until FET!! Excited to finally be 'doing' something for this cycle! However, I have been SO tired this week and just not feeling well... anyone have awesome suggestions that helped you have more energy?


----------



## Teta81

Here's my PSA. don't poas early ladies!! I'm driving myself BATTY and I'm so mad I did it. The line looks lighter to me today, I already peed on THREE frer- all a faint squinter, def not darker. If anything lighter. And one Walmart cheapo that was flat out BFN. So the moral of the story, do not be tempted BC its way more maddening than not poas at all!!! Ahhhhh!!


----------



## Juliet11

Oooohhhh no Teta!! When's your beta??


----------



## smurfy

Hi all 

So much movement here over the weekend.

All ok my end, on day 9 of cycle and start down reg injections on day 23 so currently transfer date of 18 March but have 2 hurdles to get through first. Last time FET was so much easier than the fresh cycle. All forms are signed and done and have medication to start too. Just focusing on the things I can for now, starting my acuputure again after over a month break and also doing well with my exercise. I plan to do lots of fresh batch cooking next month and freeze it all to help with post transfer. When I did my pregnancy test last time I waited until the day they said, personally I would rather be in the hopefuly stage and not know, however it was positive and for those of you who don't know my story I went on to have a good scan and see heart beat at wk 6 4 days but it look like it stopped growing at week 7. Take care


----------



## Minno

Such mixed views on the poas issue. Teta that is sucha nightmare for you - it's still very early. Can you give it another couple of days and then test again?
Juliet, I know, I am sitting on my hands so I don't reach inside the bathroom cabinet and grab a hpt!
3chords that was so interesting what you said about hatching and implantation. I had assisted hatching with this embryo so I wonder if this means it would be earlier to implant? But I'm
probably in the Smurfy camp and prefer the possibility rather than the harsh bfn reality. It's such an individual thing huh?!
Ladies about to cycle - not long now girls. I hated bcp. Devil drug! When u start oestrogen the time will fly in. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Teta81

My beta is thurs. My husband thinks it looks the same. But I think it's lighter. What I do know is that by this point I was very much bfp on every test I took any time I've been pregnant in the past. (2 kids and one mc). Most recently 3 years ago with my son who was also ivf- I was very positive 6dp5dt, which is today. I'm losing hope fast!


----------



## Juliet11

Minno I had assisted hatching too. 
I'm going to do some research on it cause I feel a little clueless....

Teta don't loose hope yet! Your beta is almost here. What time do you go in and how long till you get results? My clinic likes me in before 8am but sometimes doesn't call till the afternoon. Next Monday is going to be a long day.


----------



## Teta81

Juliet, your clinic sounds like mine. I go in by 8am and results are in the afternoon. Around 2 or 3pm from what I remember. Brutal!!


----------



## Juliet11

Well now I'm not sure if I had assisted hatching. I'm looking for the old paperwork. That would've happened when I had my fresh cycle right? Not my FET.


----------



## diliapickle

Very busy weekend!! 

I was going to do a reply back to comment on each person, but I can't even see back that far in the advanced view, we have moved so fast! 

So, I hope everyone is doing well and I am wishing all luck in where they are! Good luck to all of those with betas this week!!

SunUp - I can see your update so YAY for starting injections! Transfer will be here before you know it! 

AFM - I just got the good news that I can move forward this cycle and I start estrogen tonight!! Transfer is tentatively scheduled in 3 weeks! I am a bit freaking out because I kinda fudged on when I ended bfing so i could move forward so a bit worried I am rushing this and going to waste time/embryos/money. But figure lots of women get pregnant while breastfeeding, so don't see why I can't do FET when I just stopped!


----------



## Teta81

Dilia, I did the same thing. I actually only stopped bf 2 weeks before the transfer!!


----------



## diliapickle

Teta - that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Juliet11

ack!

my boobs are so sore for 2 days now... is this a sign or is this from the meds??? i also am getting crazy night sweats, but i think maybe thats the meds?
I am on progesterone in oil, endometrium, and some other hormone ones.


----------



## Minno

Juliet that sounds hopeful to me! I never really get sore boobs but yesterday my left one was a bit achey ha ha last night I woke up again feeling sick. Then it passes. I still don't feel hopeful.
You can have assisted hatching on fet as well - I had it on mine as well as embryo glue. Who knows if it helps or not!
Teta you are still in. A line is a line. Are you always testing at the same time of day? Variations could be due to that or to strength of urine. Any further updates?

Dillapickle that's great you got the go ahead. Hoping for wonderful things for you this cycle xx


----------



## Teta81

All of those signs sound great!!! I gotta say I did have symptoms, but they r totally gone. And I tested this morning. My bfp is now a bfn.... Don't test early!!! But I am glad I know before the beta at least. One more frostie to go. And I have a lot of hope for everyone here!!

Adr how r u feeling??? When is the next beta???


----------



## Minno

Oh no Teta :( I'm so sad to hear this. It may still change - look at adr. Its great to have a backup plan tho just in case. I think I'll be needing mine also. Have already said to the clinic I'll be back in August after our hols to Florida. Going to start focusing on that after testing. Something positive to look forward to. Next time we'll transfer the last two - no question.
Hoping your tests show bfp in next day or so xx


----------



## Juliet11

teta, it isn't over till beta says or the witch comes, right?? hang in there, there's still hope. but good to have a back-up frostie!
i also have some back-ups, but if this FET doesn't work I may want to save up for a fresh cycle (the only time I have been pregnant was a fresh). 

minno hope you get a bfp and don't have to go back in august!!!

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## redbrick80

Good Morning Ladies, 

Teta - I have everything crossed for you. I hope it works out. Try to be positive. How many dpt are you?

I tested early on with my last FET and I was disappointed I did it too. There was never a hint of a positive, but I felt like I robbed myself of hopeful time - even though the outcome was negative. 


Hope everyone is feeling good today!. 

If off to the clinic in the morning to meet the surgeon...so will have more of a plan in place after.


----------



## booger76

Hope your meeting with the surgeon goes well today, RedBrick! :flower:

Teta - Sorry your test isn't showing a BFP anymore. You just never know until Beta though. I'm still holding out hope for you! :hugs:

Juliet - I must have gotten you and Teta mixed up before - I thought it was you who had the positive test. When is your beta again? Sorry - I can't keep anything straight anymore!

Minno - I'm still hopeful for you! Chin up!

diliapickle - Wahoo on moving along! :happydance::happydance: Looks like we might be transferring pretty close to each other. Good luck!

SunUp - Hooray on starting your injections! I hope these next few weeks fly by for all of us.

Smurfy - Not too much longer until you start your down regulation. Sounds like you have a good plan in place to keep you occupied for the next couple of weeks.

3chords - Hooray on starting estrace! We are busy around here. I hear you on the waiting. We get to one step and then we just anxiously wait for the next one. Patience is a virtue, I hear!

As for me, my nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my bloodwork looked perfect. I'm nice and suppressed. :happydance: I put a countdown clock on my computer yesterday. 27 days and 33 minutes to go.


----------



## smurfy

As for me, my nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my bloodwork looked perfect. I'm nice and suppressed. :happydance: I put a countdown clock on my computer yesterday. 27 days and 33 minutes to go.[/QUOTE]

Sounds good to know all working as it should be, there is one thing waiting but with FET there seems to be less set backs to get to transfer.

Let the count down begin, I see you have 11 fertilised with ICSI how many made it to day 5? and then you got 3 that have been PSG tested, interested to see the stats of how many were abnormal so to speak thanks


----------



## Juliet11

booger, no worries, i am on monday!!!! and hoping to get a BFP! it's my 3rd FET attempt.

redbrick, excited to hear what the plan will be

smurfy- yay for good bloodwork!


----------



## Teta81

Thanks everyone! I would be more hopeful if it wasn't a positive turned negative. Idk how that could end well. But ur right, it's not over til the beta. I still feel good about everyone else around here. I have 2 perfect children sitting next to me right now. So I will NEVER complain or feel sorry for myself. I am SO lucky to have them. This fertility buisness is good for something, because without it I wouldn't have these miracles!! 

What's the typical wait time between my period and the next transfer? They said I could start bcp right away, so is it typically another 8 weeks between bcp, Lupron etc.?? Can't wait to follow everyone's status. Praying for more bfp!!


----------



## adr75050

Sorry Guys! I have been MIA, I had such a crazy day driving back from Houston, getting my daughter from school, and working that I didn't have a chance to get on my computer. I have a 9 year old little girl, Anna. We adopted her when she was an infant and she is the best thing to ever happen to me! We have not told her about the positive pregnancy test yet, we were thinking about doing it tonight via Facetime with Daddy. She will be so excited! She is probable as sick of hearing about negative results as we are. I bought her a BIG SISTER shirt to give her. But Im kind of hesitant to tell her until I feel like Im in the "clear". So we havent told her yet and I want todays BETA before I do.

Teta - I agree with you, testing early only drives you absolutely crazy! But after my whirlwind experience I am not ready to count you out. Hang in there!

I had 5 pages to catch up on to see what i missed. SO much has gone on! I had no idea some clinics what longer then 9 days to test, both clinics I used always did the 9 days. Some of you have asked for an update. So I went back to the doctor today to have a second beta done. Evidentially (this is all new to me since I have never been pregnant before) you beta number should double. I was 64 on SUnday and I am waiting for them to call me and tell me what I am today. Please God, let the numbers double. Im so cautiously optimistic. Terrified to celebrate and be happy because good things like this just aren't normal and Im trying to not worry. Just praying they call soon and with good news.


----------



## booger76

smurfy said:


> Let the count down begin, I see you have 11 fertilised with ICSI how many made it to day 5? and then you got 3 that have been PSG tested, interested to see the stats of how many were abnormal so to speak thanks

We had six make it to blastocyst stage. Of those six, 3 were normal. So you can see that we had about 50% that were normal. I was ecstatic with the results. I'm glad we did the testing as our embryologist said they were all beautiful and they really wouldn't be able to tell the abnormal ones just by looking at them. 

We also know that of the three normal, we have 2 girls and 1 boy. :winkwink:


----------



## diliapickle

redbrick - good luck at the surgeon today! 

ADR - FX for your beta doubling today!!!

Juliet - those sound very promising to me!! FX for your beta on Monday! 

Teta - :hugs: praying you are not out yet!


----------



## Juliet11

teta, it takes my clinic way too long between FETs because they got so booked. last year we did a FET in april and the earliest they could get me back was one in July.. so about 3 months after negative beta. And then from July to January for this last one! I was available right away but that is how booked up my clinic gets.

I think if the clinic is not booked, they get you on BCP when your period starts, for a month and then the other meds, making it a 2 month break. 
What are others experiences with this?

I am going absolutely nutty. It is only Tuesday and I still have till Monday. I am trying so hard not to poas. I want to SO BAD but it ruined me last time. It hurt so much to see a positive, and the beta was just over 5 and they said it wouldn't last and they were right :( I think it was worse for me testing ahead of time. But then i justify saying to myself "if I test at home the day before my beta and get a negative, I will feel prepared for the negative beta"
We have tried to plan some fun things to do this week to help reward me for not testing early haha i am that desperate to test!!!!!


----------



## smurfy

booger76 said:


> smurfy said:
> 
> 
> Let the count down begin, I see you have 11 fertilised with ICSI how many made it to day 5? and then you got 3 that have been PSG tested, interested to see the stats of how many were abnormal so to speak thanks
> 
> We had six make it to blastocyst stage. Of those six, 3 were normal. So you can see that we had about 50% that were normal. I was ecstatic with the results. I'm glad we did the testing as our embryologist said they were all beautiful and they really wouldn't be able to tell the abnormal ones just by looking at them.
> 
> We also know that of the three normal, we have 2 girls and 1 boy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wow that is amazing 2 girls and 1 boy. We had 7 frozen but have not done PSG tests as no major reason too, I did get pregnant with the last FET blastocyst in Oct pregnancy last to about 7 weeks as baby stopped growing. I am hoping the next one also works out thanks for sharing x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi everybody! 

I'm ok just waiting around. I'm not tempted to test yet. I'm enjoying still being in with a chance. 

My first fresh cycle I tested daily, I drove myself insane but I knew it was over before test date. This time I plan to test the day before test date to prepare. 

My friend who had ivf got bfn on her test date and bfp the day after!! 

I have tests in the house. If I feel the urge I will test. I just really don't want to see a negative so I probably won't. I'd rather go for a blood test and be told the result down the phone. It's not something my clinic has offered. 

I still have no symptoms:-/ x


----------



## Juliet11

lazy, i admire your strength!
so far i haven't tested. i want to, but i would rather have hope till beta day. 

hope we start seeing some BFPs rolling in next week!!!!


----------



## adr75050

Lazy - that is exactly what I did. I waited until the day before my beta and tested. The negative devastated me! I cried all day off and on and just laid in bed and then turned to the forum. To my shock and total surprise I poas the morning of my beta and I was positive. I wanted to wait as long as I could to test, but i didnt want the clinic calling me to the first I sign of a negative. I would rather no in advance, hence my day 8 poas. however, Day 9 poas and beta brought wonderful news. 

All other ladies - got the call from the clinic today. My second beta went from 64 to 170. It was supposed to double and it did. Thank you God!!! I was so worried and anxious I thought I was going to throw up. I dont check back in with them for two more weeks (2/10) when I go for a sono. I should be 6 weeks then ( God Willing). Prayers for all of us as we go through this process.


----------



## Minno

Yup I'm with the hope brigade. Can't face a negative right now. Lazydaisys I have no symptoms to speak of either. Perhaps it's still too early and there wouldn't be much hcg circulating. Does make me wonder a bit though. Are you feeling totally normal too?

Adr fantastic news! Your beta is right on track. It's an exciting and anxious time for you but im keeping everything crossed for you over the coming weeks. Remind me - did you have any symptoms in your 2ww?

Juliet you and me need to resist the urge to poas!! I toyed with the idea of doing it tomorro but then I thought of seeing bfn and couldn't face it. It's torture.....
Xx


----------



## Juliet11

minno- yes we need to be strong! let's stick together!!! 

adr- i am SO HAPPY for you!!!! that is great!!!!


----------



## adr75050

Thank you guys!

Minno- I had absolutely no sore boobs, and everyone reports that. I had some on again off again nausea and what felt like stomach upset. My co-worker and her whole family had a 24 hour stomach bug so i thought i had that but mine lasted like 5 or 6 days. One symptom I know I have had and still have, it's gross and embarassing (cant spell), I have been super gassy. I know...nasty. But still no sore boobs. The biggest give away was no period cramps, and I start heavy spotting a few days before I start (non-of that).
I never spotted on implantation. Everyone always reports that too, so I was fearful it didnt work on me again.

hope that helps!


----------



## SunUp

Yay ADR!!!

Still sending lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats ADR!! Hope you are the first of many bfps in this group!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Minno

Adr my boobs feel annoyingly normal and I've not had spotting either. I did org times it worked but that was with two transferred and then mc. I do have a headache that won't shift and I do feel a bit yucky on and off but I think that's the progesterone.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr I can see a bfn in my future!


----------



## adr75050

MInno - Seriously, that sounds like I felt. Dont discouraged. I have had the worst headache off and on for the last two weeks and I got a paper from the doctor yesterday telling me that I would likely be experiencing headaches. THis could be good! Dont count yourself out!!


----------



## Minno

Mmmmm I had a had a tiny streak of light tan/brown today. I'll take anything at this stage.... X


----------



## Teta81

Minno I really think this is the one for you!! Idk why I can just feel it!!!

How long does it take after a failed fet for af to show up?? Just trying to plan. From what I understand my next transfer will be about 7 weeks from af. But idk when that will be???


----------



## Juliet11

Minno don't get discouraged yet!!! We are getting closer and closer to testing day. I've had soreish boobs but not consistently.


----------



## Minno

Teta once you stop the meds it usually only takes a few days for af to show up. Maybe 3-4. Can you plan your FET for the next cycle after that or do you have to wait for a proper af to show ie two cycles time?


----------



## Juliet11

I know some are waiting to ovulate right now, but who is is currently in the 2ww?


----------



## Teta81

Minno they told me that I can start right back on the bcp once this period shows up...


----------



## Lazydaisys

Nothing to report. I but of extra hungry, tiny but of cramping but I'm toooooo in tune with myself so I can't be trusted. Ill just have to wait and see like everybody else! Lol x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Minno I have a good feeling for you x


----------



## adr75050

I have a question for y'all? i started acupuncture this cycle and really felt like it made the difference in my positive pregnancy test. But i went back to the doctor today and he uses acupuncture with a TDP CQ-32- Special Electromagnetic Therapeutic Apparatus (like a infared heat lamp) on my kidney area. I asked him if it was safe to use in pregnancy and he said yes. My research shows that although acupuncture is safe during pregnancy, the lamp is not recommended for use in pregnant women. When I asked him about it he said it is a manufactures warning that relates to the utilization of the lamp and that he is not putting the lamp on the baby so it is safe. I am totally back tracking on the use of acupuncture now (at least with this guy). Im uncomfortable with what my research says versus what he is telling me. Anyone know anything about this? My fertility doctor said I could continue to use acupuncture, but the lamp was not discussed. I have placed a call to my ob-gyn to inquire. He even mentioned to me that since my family will be relocating from Dallas to Houston that I should do my research on acupuncturist out there bc not all are trained in fertility and pregnancy and most will not even work with pregnant women. Yet my research says it is safe???? Confused? and a little alarmed? Any insight or clarification?


----------



## redbrick80

ADR- Congrats! Lovely news! I am not sure about the lamp... I would stay clear of it if there is mix studies. 

I am sending everyone good vibes for more positive tests. 

Teta - when is your beta? tomorrow? 

I met with the surgeon and I am booked for Feb 24th. Nice and quick. I have a pre-op on Friday morning so I will have more details.....something was mentioned about putting a balloon up my hoo after surgery so that the tissue doesn't grow back together :wacko: I'll get more details on that Friday. lol - you just never know what you are are in for... :)


----------



## Juliet11

adr, if you feel uncomfortable I would switch or cancel doing them for now! Maybe get a recommendation from a doctor in your new city. 

redbrick, nice that you are moving forward! but i've never heard of the balloon!

who has the next beta? I am on Monday. Anybody before that?


----------



## diliapickle

ADR - I did acupuncture with my last FET (that resulted in my DD). Adding that was the only change between my other cycles, so I feel it really helped. But, I stopped it after all positive betas. My person told me that they had "done" what they could for me and, she didn't feel it was really necessary anymore (she said I could continue if I wanted but that it would be more for relaxing not really helping unless I had morning sickness or something specific like that). So, I would think you are good and since you are worried about the lamp, it is ok to stop. (sorry for the extra long explanation!). 

redbrick - that is great you have a date scheduled! Balloon sounds interesting! But whatever works!!


----------



## Minno

Thank you Lazydaisys and Teta - I'm not feeling hopeful at all. Dunno why really, just a feeling. No more brown steaks, lingering intermittent headache and occasional feel a wee bit sicky . Reading that back it does sound hopeful but I just do not feel pregnant or any different at all. Given I don't have a beta planned when should i poas? Juliet are u testing before your beta?
Juliet is it your beta tomorrow? I hope you get an amazing surprise but if not then at least you can move ahead with your new plan and hardly any time delay. That's fantastic!

Adr sorry ive no idea bout acupuncture as I've never had it but I agree with the other ladies - if you're worried don't do it and perhaps look for a fertility specialist in your new city.
Xxx


----------



## Minno

Sorry I meant to type Teta is your beta tomorrow?


----------



## adr75050

Thank you so much dillapickle!!


I can not wait for everyones news to come rolling in. I ya'll (it's the Texas in me!!) are ready for your results too!! May the days pass quickly and uneventfully so you can find out good news soon!!


----------



## Juliet11

my beta is on monday... technically I could start poas Friday, that would be 8dp 5dt, but I am trying hard not to poas at all. It is so hard.


----------



## diliapickle

Minno - those do sound like hopeful signs... my place does beta's 9 days after transfer. So I forget what day you were, but 9 days after to POAS? Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh I have done symptoms or they could be drug progesterone /Estrogen or even af related. 

Very achey knees!!!! I know weird. I woke up through the night because they ache so much. Achey hips, cramping last night. Feeling hungry then eating and feeling too full. I bent over and sick came up (tmi) nice bit of a I'd reflux. I wanted signs, really hoping these are good and my body isn't being mean. 

A week of pupo!


----------



## Juliet11

lazy that sounds promising!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## Minno

Hope those are bfp signs Lazyd! Exciting!!

Dilla I am now 7dp5dt - same as Juliet and Lazyd cos we all had our transfers on the same day. X


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hello everyone...

Minno, smurfy, Booger76, redbrick, dilia, 3chords... how are you guys doing?... will take me a while to read through all the posts that I missed.

I hope everyone is doing fine and saw some BFP news too in this thread. That sounds so promising.

Have been out of action for a while after my FET on 12th Jan.
The FET went on fine and both day-3 embies were transferred.

9dp3dt I just randomly did POAS that too in the evening after getting back from work, and surprise!.. got the 1st ever BFP in my life! :happydance:

I called up my RE the same evening and she asked me to do a beta next day. Beta on 10dp3dt was 403. :thumbup: 
My RE too seemed equally excited with the results and is guessing that its twins... :haha:
I go for my 1st scan this Saturday.

For all you ladies out there, hang in there, there is always hope. I was in the most hopeless of situations: chickenpox before a scheduled IVF, emergency laparoscopy, ET cancelled after ER, only 2 embies left for this one and only transfer, stage 4 endometriosis beyond much repair, clinical depression, coupled with minimum family support (only DH by my side), with a pathetic a**h*** boss @ work etc etc, somehow, the Lord whom I trusted, held me and pulled me through all this.

By His blessings and all ur good wishes, I'm in this beautiful phase in my life... 
I wish you all the best and tons of :dust:


----------



## 3chords

HisSweetheart, congrats! That's a super high beta for 13DPO so my guess is twins as well. How exciting!!


----------



## smurfy

HisSweetheart said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Minno, smurfy, Booger76, redbrick, dilia, 3chords... how are you guys doing?... will take me a while to read through all the posts that I missed.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing fine and saw some BFP news too in this thread. That sounds so promising.
> 
> Have been out of action for a while after my FET on 12th Jan.
> The FET went on fine and both day-3 embies were transferred.
> 
> 9dp3dt I just randomly did POAS that too in the evening after getting back from work, and surprise!.. got the 1st ever BFP in my life! :happydance:
> 
> I called up my RE the same evening and she asked me to do a beta next day. Beta on 10dp3dt was 403. :thumbup:
> My RE too seemed equally excited with the results and is guessing that its twins... :haha:
> I go for my 1st scan this Saturday.
> 
> For all you ladies out there, hang in there, there is always hope. I was in the most hopeless of situations: chickenpox before a scheduled IVF, emergency laparoscopy, ET cancelled after ER, only 2 embies left for this one and only transfer, stage 4 endometriosis beyond much repair, clinical depression, coupled with minimum family support (only DH by my side), with a pathetic a**h*** boss @ work etc etc, somehow, the Lord whom I trusted, held me and pulled me through all this.
> 
> By His blessings and all ur good wishes, I'm in this beautiful phase in my life...
> I wish you all the best and tons of :dust:

Brillant news you must be so pleased, especially after all the set backs you kept on pushing through. Put your feet up and ensure you look after yourself. Keep us posted of your next scans and tests.

I am good just keeping busy for now back to acupuncture tomorrow x


----------



## booger76

Good morning, ladies! :coffee:

HisSweetheart - Congratulations on the wonderful beta. That's awesome! :happydance::happydance:

Juliet, Teta, Minno and LazyDaiseys - I am sending all the positive vibes I can your way while you guys wait for your betas. I know some of you aren't feeling so positive but keep your chin up!! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to symptom spot so much or you're going to drive yourself batty! We are all pulling for you guys!!!

redbrick - The balloon they are talking about is a catheter that keeps the uterine walls from touching while you are healing. I had one in place for a week after my hysteroscopy. It was super annoying. Sorry! :nope: I was able to wear most of my normal jeans and pants and that hid it pretty well so it wasn't noticeable - I still went to work and everything. Just no exercise while it was in.......

Smurfy, SunUp, Dilia and Adr - How are you ladies doing?

Not a lot going on here. AF is likely to show today. Hoping it's the last time for a long time!


----------



## Minno

His sweetheart, wonderful news. Mega congrats! Enjoy this wonderful special feeling and time, you so deserve it.

Teta - I am thinking of you today, how did you go with your beta?

Today I have a bit of heartburn - but I did have spicy chicken pakora for lunch ha ha. Still, doesn't usually trouble me. Had another light brown streak and some Pms crampy twinges today. I want to hope it's late implsntstion but I'm probably clutching at straws here. I did however go and buy some frer tests for POAS day which I will probably do on Monday. Official poas day is next Thursday.

Juliet and lazy how you guys holding up?
Mrs G any more news re your oestrogen level?
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Juliet11

his, congrats!!!!!!! what great news!!!! 

minno- cant believe we are 7dp 5dt!!!


----------



## diliapickle

HisSweetheart - Congratulations!!! That is wonderful news!! YAY! 

Teta - Beta today??!?! 

Juliet, Minno, Lazy - So close to beta time!! Sending all my positive vibes your way!! 

AFM - I am just trucking along with my meds. Next appointment is next Monday :)


----------



## Teta81

Hi ladies- had my beta today. It was negative as I expected. Actually it was 4, so presumably coming down from whatever positive was there on mon..... So now I'm waiting for af to arrive and starting the bcp and going right into another fresh. Can't stand that there is only one embryo left tho BC it will be so stressful waiting to see if it survives the thaw. Ugh. They prefer me to do a fresh. But I don't exactly have 10k laying around for that!!! I'll be following everyone else's results, can't wait to see some more bfp coming in!!


----------



## Juliet11

Teta- SO SORRY :( 
that was like me for my last FET. it is so upsetting but you are all set to move forward with another FET soon and that is great- focus on that! 
big hugs for you, I wish it had been this time!


----------



## Lazydaisys

So sorry teta :-((( sending love and thoughts xxxx


----------



## diliapickle

:hugs: Teta :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Teta I'm so very sorry. Give yourself a few days to grieve and then you can focus on your next go. So great that you can get started on that so soon. I also worry about my last two and if they'll survive the thaw - it is another pressure - but we can only go with it and hope for the best. I wish it had been this time for you. Hugsxxxxx


----------



## Minno

Juliet I know! I am gonna poas early next week. Official date is Thursday. Are you still holding strong? X


----------



## Juliet11

Minno- i am still holding strong. I dont think I ever made it this far along in my 2ww before without testing. Before my last and only pregnancy, I was ttc for like 20 months or some lonnnng time and would buy tons of cheapie tests off internet or dollar store. Then with my previous FETs I would POAS daily still. This time I am being really strong, and I think it is better for me. I know some people like to have a warning from a home test before their beta, but I did that last time and the home test was positive and break my heart it didn't last. So I think this time I will wait till beta, since that will be a definitely yes you are pregnant and test again 2 days later or no you are not. 

When will you POAS? Monday? I think by then you will have a pretty accurate reading since you will be also be 11 dp 5dt or so, right?


----------



## Minno

Hi Juliet. Yes I guess I just want an accurate reading also so I'm trying to hold off as long as possible. I will test on Monday and if it's bfn or bfp I'll test again in another couple of days on OTD. Then I'll take it from there. I can get a Beta done via my gp if it's positive.
You've done tremendously well holding on this long if you always test early. How are you feeling?
Lazyd how are things with you? Any more achey knees?

Teta, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## adr75050

Teta- I am so sorry. Nothing makes it better, but knowing that you have a plan and another embryo should give you hope and something to focus on. As long as I felt the door was open to start another FET or IVF , I felt like I still had a chance. I hope you can still feel that way too.

Sweetheart - congrats! This is a very exciting time for you.

Juliet and Minno - I am counting down the days with you both. I cant wait to see the results! I think on more person is finding out around the same time as you both, but I cant always keep everyone straight - so sorry if I am leaving someone out.


----------



## Minno

Adr how are things with you? Do you get another beta or is that it now until first scan?

It's juliet, Lazydaisys and me who all had et on the same day x


----------



## redbrick80

Teta :hugs:. Take care and treat yourself this weekend. You deserve it. xx

HisSweetheart - Ahh!! Big Congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

Everyone enjoy the weekend - and good job to all the ladies who have all that will power to not poas!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm having symptoms but no idea if its af symptoms, bfp symptoms or medication symptoms.

Achey hips still, lower back area. Light cramping and feeling full. Had one tiny streak of blood. Hoping this implantation not my lining cracking up or af on its away. My breast are sensitive but the progesterone does this to me. Feeling positive but cautious I could be heading for a very upsetting bfn. ThIs is the longest Ive ever held out... Otd Monday. Plan to test Sunday x


----------



## booger76

Teta - I'm so sorry! :hugs: I'm glad you can get going right away again.

Howdy to everyone else!

Just sitting here in waiting mode.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ok I couldn't wait... I tested bfp on first response and 1-2 week pregnant clear blue! Xx


----------



## Teta81

Ahhhhh lazy that is amazing news!! Congrats. I knew those sore bbs meant that, always has for me!!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Juliet11

lazy, that is the best news!! congrats!! 

thanks everyone for all the support! it helps knowing others are going through similar situations with ttc and the 2ww. 

i love checking on here to see how everyone is doing and hoping we all can get our BFPs soon.


----------



## adr75050

OMG!!! Lazy!! Im so excited for you. I know someone else is next!!!! Who's it gonna be??? tick-tock...time will tell!!

I have so looked forward to talking to each of you every day since I joined this last week. I have had no one to relate to or connect since everyone I know moved on to having babies. It has been really nice to be able to reach out to all of you at any time of day and know I have a group who is rooting for me and that I am rooting from them. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## redbrick80

Lazy!!!!!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## diliapickle

YAY Lazy!! Congratulations!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Minno

Fantastic news Lazy! And not even fmu either? Woooo hooooooooo Mega congrats to you girl. Xxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

It was afternoon wee! I just felt an overwhelming urge to test. X


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Lazydaisys! Amazing news!


----------



## booger76

Wahoo! Congrats, LazyDaiseys!!


----------



## Juliet11

how is everyone today???
i'm 2 days from testing! i can make it without poas!! i hope...lol


----------



## Minno

Oh you are good Juliet. I'm seriously thinking of testing tomorrow. How to plan it though? I always get up to pee during the night and I don't want to be fussing round with sticks at that time. But if I don't use that urine when should I do it?
Like it makes any difference ha! 
Juliet here's hoping eh?
Lazy - are u still on cloud 9 - have u tested again? Xxx


----------



## adr75050

Minno and Juliet11 - you guys are both hanging in there so good! you can make it. Just a few more days. If you do plan on POAS, I always struggle with that too. Do it first thing in the morning and everyone is asleep so I either am miserable and depressed alone, or ecstatic alone. Either one is not ideal. I would so rather POAS at another more ideal time of day.


----------



## Minno

That's exactly how I feel about it adr! How are you doing? X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Still on cloud nine  won't test again until Monday otd. I drove myself insane last time comparing lines x


----------



## adr75050

Minno- I am doing good. Just trying to not stress and slowly counting the days until 2/10/15. I will keep ya'll posted! Cant wait for the news on Monday from you and Juliet11!!


----------



## diliapickle

Two more days minno and Juliet! So exciting!


----------



## Juliet11

yay!!! thanks guys!!!
so today i had two events to attend while husbands parents watched the kids. that really help get my mind off of things.

i keep feeling a flutter in my belly, but I don't want to get too excited because it is too early for movements if there is a baby in there! i think it is nervousness.


----------



## Lazydaisys

No long minno and Juliet now. I kept thinking about the fluttering a too. Keeping busy is best. I'm Impressed you haven't tested yet. X


----------



## Juliet11

thanks Lazy!!!

it has been so hard not to test. but today my little came down with a flu so that has also preoccupied me. 
its Saturday night time for me, so one and a half days left !!! yay!!!!! finally!


----------



## Minno

Ladies sadly it's a bfn for me today. Tested a little while ago, not with fmu, but don't think that would matter at this stage. Also getting some brown cm so assume af on her way. Disappointed of course but not surprised and actually ok I guess overall. Have to test again on Thursday but otherwise will be focusing on holiday in July with DH and DS and then final attempt in August. 
Good luck Juliet!!! Xxx


----------



## adr75050

Im sorry Minno. You sound like you are handling it well. It is nice to have something else to focus on and getting ready for that trip with your family is a great distraction. I would be focusing on the same thing.


----------



## Juliet11

awwww minno, so sorry!!! i was hoping you would have good news soon! but like adr said, you are handling it so well. better than i would. it is great to have a vacation to focus on.


----------



## Teta81

Oh minno I'm sorry I really hoped this would be it for you.... A def wish I had a vaca to plan for, when my bfn came I immediately started planning one! Why does that make us feel better??? Idk, but it just does. Something else to focus on I guess?

Best of luck to those about to poas!


----------



## Minno

Yeah it's been good to be able to think about a nice holiday in the sun! I guess this way I can go on all the rides with DS :) ! Then it will be back and straight into our last and final attempt. I'm really At the end point with it now - it's been six years ttc a sibling for our son but it just hasn't happened. Have to move on. August will be two back if we get that far and then that's it
whatever happens xx


----------



## Juliet11

Minno that'll be nice to be able to go on all the rides and enjoy a sunny holiday!!!! 
And you'll put two in in August? That'll be good!! Fingers crossed for August transfer! 

If mine doesn't work, we've also talked about a little getaway. Not sure why it makes me feel a bit better but it does! I'll also join the gym to get better in shape. I like to exercise but all this infertility business has had me stressed out and not being as healthy.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry Minno, I definitely had my fingers crossed for a BFP for you. I hope you can look forward to and enjoy your holiday and best of luck in the summer.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm sorry minno:-( xxx


----------



## Minno

Mmm interesting. I read back
my clinic emails From my last
Transfer and I got a very faint positive at 10days past a fresh two blast transfer. The doctor gave me a row for testing that early. Maybe there is a slim chance it is still too early for one frozen blast?


----------



## Lazydaisys

They do say frozen blasts can be a bit weird, they sometimes chill out for a bit and expand before they continue to develop... X


----------



## Minno

Ha ha Lazy - weird frozen blasts! Yep that would be my luck!
And what was that cramping about and brown blood this morning and since then nothing at all. Arghhhhhhh


----------



## adr75050

Only have to wait one more day to find out for sure! Good luck tomorrow Minno and Juliet11


----------



## adr75050

Any news???


----------



## Minno

Nothing from me. Never tested today - going to leave it until later in the week. But more in the way of spotting though so haven't changed my view that it's bfn. Clinic gave me another row for testing early!! 

Juliet - thinking of you today. Hope you have some good news xx


----------



## diliapickle

:hugs: Minno! 

FX for you Juliet!!


----------



## Juliet11

105 beta!!!!! :D

they said it was a bit low but that could be for different reasons because I had fertility treatment. So back on Wednesday to see if it is doubling!!!


----------



## diliapickle

YAY! Congrats Juliet!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Minno

Massive congrats Juliet - nice to have some good news :)
105 sounds good to me.
My first bfp via ivf beta was 71.
Xx


----------



## Juliet11

minno, that is encouraging!

when are testing, thursday was it??


----------



## adr75050

Juliet11- That is great. Congrats. 105 is good to me! 9dpt5dt I was 64, 11dpt5dt I was 170. So your doing good!!


----------



## booger76

Minno - I'm so sorry! :hugs: I hope you enjoy your time between now and your next cycle in August. Sometimes we just need a break and a vacation. :flower:

Juliet - Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Juliet wow congrats  xx


----------



## redbrick80

Congrats Juliet!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Juliet!! So exciting! How many dpt are you?


----------



## Teta81

Congrats Juliet!! Minno what's happening with you? When will u test again? When is your official beta? 

Afm, I started bcp yesterday and my new transfer date is March 19. 6 more weeks til tww hell!:haha:


----------



## Juliet11

thanks everyone! I am on a cloud!!! but tomorrow is my second beta to check for doubling!

I'm basically 17dpo I think.


----------



## adr75050

So I totally freaking out now because I dont go back for a scan until 2/10 and today I started having mild period like cramps and spotting. The spotting is so mild I wouldnt have noticed if I didnt have a liner in, but the cramping doesnt seem to be subsiding and I am freaking out that it will bring with it more spotting. This cant be a sign of anything good.


----------



## Minno

Adr hope you are ok. It could well be implantation bleed - sometimes it takes a while to come out. I had bleeding with my son and cramping too and all was well. Spotting is very very common and often insignificant. I know it's so hard not to worry but it's likely that it's normal and ok. Can you ring your clinic and ask? X


----------



## Minno

Otd for me tomoro but it's iust a formality really. Can u believe the clinic want me to retest again on Saturday - I mean come on right, whoever had a positive result not show until 14-16 days past a five day transfer?! X


----------



## Teta81

Adr I had major cramping for the first 8 weeks with both of my pregnancies. I never spotted but I know it's very common and more often not a problem. I would still call your dr though. Maybe they will see you sooner. It will make u feel better instead of waiting another week!


----------



## Juliet11

adr, how are you doing? please let us know. xoxo

i spotted in my last pregnancy.


----------



## diliapickle

Teta - Yay for new transfer date!! 

ADR - :hugs: I would call and let them know. The same happened to me with DD. All was fine, but I did get an early ultrasound to see that DD was there!! It really helped calm me down. And I cramped for the first few weeks as well. 

Minno - :hugs:


----------



## adr75050

Minno _ i havent heard that, but it does not mean it is out of the realm of possibility.

So I called the doctor today and they said what I am describing sounds normal and not to worry. They told me that unless the cramping is intense and I have red bleeding that I am okay and to just take it easy and refrain from sex (not hard to do since my husband is in Colorado for work). But that was re-assuring. They did not give me an earlier scan date and told me to still come in on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## booger76

adr - Glad you got the reassurance you needed from your doctor's office. That's always helpful.

Teta - Hooray for getting your next transfer date!! Won't be long now.

How is everyone else doing??

I'm hanging in there - Lupron is making me a mad woman. I am so cranky and have a constant headache. I've also gained weight despite exercising more and tracking my nutrition daily. Ugh. I have an US and bloodwork tomorrow. I also get to lower my dose of Lupron and I'll start estrace and baby aspirin. Just over two weeks to go!


----------



## Juliet11

adr, sounds reassuring!! 

minno, any updates?

yay Teta, wont be long now!!!

booger, sounds like you're progressing forward also! 

how is everyone else??


----------



## SunUp

:flower:

Hi everyone! This board has been BUSY! I have been gone a few days and had LOTS to catch up on!!

Juliet, big congrats to you!:happydance:

ADR- I had spotting (dark brown, and light amount) on and off from weeks 5-8, and my DS turned out just fine, its actually pretty common. I will keep you in my prayers because I know how nerve wracking it is until you get to sono day!:thumbup:

Booger- I'm sorry about the medicine :hugs:!! I know time is actually moving, but there is SO much waiting in infertility! 

Teta- Lots of baby dust for your March transfer!!

AFM, I am about 1 week from FET! Its crazy to think I *could* POAS and pretty much know the outcome in two weeks! I have one more lining check and blood work between now and then and I start PIO in a few days!:yipee:

Dil and 3Chords - We are getting close to transfer!! :dust:


----------



## adr75050

booger76- I can relate to the weight gain despite tracking. I have really struggled with my weight the last 2 years with all the constant IVF rounds, chronic injections of hormones, bed rest after transfer, and no exercise restrictions during the 2ww. Any exercise routine that I get established is sabotaged during the 2ww.


----------



## 3chords

adr - will be thinking of you on Tuesday!

minno - how are you doing/any news?

SunUp - yes, we are getting so close I can almost smell the clinic haha.

booger - I have the same weight issues. I've never been overweight but since I have started pumping my body full of hormones/fertility drugs I've just put on about 10-12 lbs that I cannot seem to get rid of. Between cycles I do my best and go down like 5-7 lbs and then as soon as the next cycle starts I go back up. It's very very VERY frustrating.

My lining check is tomorrow. I am totally terrified that it will be too thin or I'll have free fluid or whatever else could go wrong. Just haven't had the best luck with any of this fertility stuff so I have been conditioned to expect the worst. I feel like my fresh cycle was a million years ago even though in reality it's only been about 8-9 weeks.


----------



## diliapickle

3Chords - I feel the same, I have my lining check next Thursday and am so nervous for it. I always had something go wrong before, so I just feel doubtful that this time it will go smoothly. But, I am trying to push all the negativity away and stay positive that it WILL be good and work out! And that soon we will ALL be seeing our BFPs! :)


----------



## Juliet11

any updates ladies?????
minno?


----------



## Minno

Negative test as expected on OTD. Stopped the meds yesterday and period already starting. Managed to get doc to agree to put me on bcp for May leading up to next fet at end July/early August so that we can plan it exactly. So feel
Ok about it all.
Only two months free of the meds though and then it starts all over again -
Crazy!

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

3 chords I can identify with lining check anxiety. Mine started of good at 6 then went to five for a couple of weeks and would grow. It was triple striped then is was unevef and a bit crap.it took 30ish days and a lot of scanning and worrying but it jumped from 5 - 9 in a couple of days at the end just when they were going to cancel cycle. It was uneven 12 in places and 9 in others and didn't look maxing but thick enough.The good thing about these fets is that they can spend longer getting the lining perfect for the embroy so it isn't wasted. I was literally nearly having a panic attack on the waiting room every time waiting for newsX


----------



## adr75050

No updates yet!


----------



## Juliet11

Minno I hope your summer FET is the one!!!!!!! And now you can hopefully relax a bit and focus in other things till the meds start again.


----------



## Minno

Thanks Juliet. Yes im all planned for August fet
:)
Looking forward to fun in the sun with DS and DH before that. And if fet #2 doesn't work we'll be planning lots of other fab holidays for the years to come. I feel ok and what will be will be.
Good luck and much love to everyone - I will be checking in to read about your progress xxx


----------



## adr75050

Ok group. Tomorrow is the big day where I find out if everything is going okay and as expected. Prayers are much appreciated. I cant believe I am even at this point and feel constantly terrified it will end as quickly as it all began. I go to the reproductive endocrinologist tomorrow to sono and maybe see good news. Wish me luck and I will jump on here tomorrow to report.


----------



## Juliet11

adr, good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck xxxx


----------



## booger76

Good luck, Adr!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Good luck Adr - Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## SunUp

Good luck ADR!


----------



## adr75050

Thank you all so much! Your prayers and good luck thoughts definitely made it my way today. I went to my appointment and saw the baby, the sac, and the flashing or pulsing of the heartbeat. Coolest most amazing thing ever. So surreal. I wish my husband could have been there. But awesome experience just the same!! We got to hear the heartbeat too! I have never been pregnant before so this was something that I honestly thought I would never experience, it still doesnt seem real!!


----------



## SunUp

YAY ADR!!!!! Happy & Healthy 8 more months!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay! This is amazing. How many weeks pregnant are you?


----------



## Juliet11

yay ADR that is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Teta81

Congrats adr! How many weeks now??


----------



## adr75050

I am 6 weeks 2 days and I found that the heartbeat was 116 when i looked in my patient portal. The IVF doc says to come back in 3 weeks and if all is well I will be referred on to the obgyn!! Thanks again for the well wishes and prayers!!


----------



## 291

Hi everyone... 
I've been MIA and decided to pop back here today to update that we had our IVF round in September 2014, they got 16 follicles out, and of these 13 were mature and able to be fertilised. We had 7 of them take, however one of these arrested. The other 6 all got to day 5/6 and were then frozen for FET, as my E2 post retrieval was too high (17,400!!). I then waited for my next cycle to start, and by day 19 they stopped blood tests, saying it was taking too long, and had no sign of LH surge. We were doing natural cycle - no meds. That cycle dragged out for 60 days. This meant I missed the December transfer dates due to Christmas. Then I waited for my Jan cycle, again my mid cycle was before the staff were back in the lab, so nothing happened that cycle either. Then after 29 days AF showed. They began testing again, and they finally detected a surge at CD 19 (the same day they decided to stop testing last time). On CD 24 I was told that we'd have or FET. We checked in ready and thought it would be a simple - tube in, eject embryo Jo and boom off I go. Nope. It was 3 different tubes (finally they got in with a metal tube! - ouch). 2 injections of local anesthetic - laced with adrenaline - this made my heart race, my colour go pale for a moment, needless to say it was a TERRIBLE experience. I am now 4dp 5dt. I am using pessaries 3x a day and progesterone was borderline. 
I have my BETA test in 5 days time.


----------



## Juliet11

291, fingers crossed for beta!!!


----------



## Teta81

Wow 291 that's a lot!! Good luck to u!!


----------



## diliapickle

Congrats ADR!!! Great news!! 

291 - Good luck on beta! FX! 

AFM - I just had my appointment this morning and scheduled our transfer for next Thursday!! I start PIO in Saturday, go in on Tuesday for lining and estrogen/progesterone check and if all is good, we transfer Thursday! YAY!


----------



## SunUp

How's everyone doing?? Looks like we are near the next round of PUPO for this group!!! LOTS of baby dust!!!


----------



## 3chords

My transfer is on Tuesday, so only a couple of days to go! Getting nervous...


----------



## diliapickle

3chords - yay so close! FX for you and lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Not long now 3 chords xx


----------



## 291

Went to text today, 8dp 5dt, but all my tests expired in July 2014. 
I'll test in the morning, before my Beta.
Not getting any obvious symptoms - so I'm expecting news to not be good tomorrow.


----------



## SunUp

291, I have my fingers crossed for you!

3chords & Dil - you both are SO close to transfer!! Can't wait to hear about how things went for you both!!

AFM:

I am 3dp5dt!! Currently PUPO x2!! :happydance:Very excited and nervous, this is the first time I've had double transfer (First IVF was single, first FET was single). I have been having more symptoms this time than my last time, so I am hoping that is a good thing. My transfer went SO well. I am staying very positive and trying to not obsess as much as usual. 

I have a lot more detail in my journal (its the pregnancy journal link in my sig, page 25) if you want to know more, but basically everything went well and I don't have a beta for 13 days past transfer!! So I will definitely be POAS sometime in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Welcome to pupo sunup xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm going for my 6 week scan today. I'm terrified and nervous as I've been having pink on and off spotting. I've been resting for the last couple of days just waiting for this scan...


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Little late to the party but ive got my 5 day transfer tomorrow morning...hoping 6th time lucky...

CongrTs to all of the bfp ladies! Hoping the positivity keeps coming


----------



## Lazydaisys

Scan was ok. Baby measuring fine at 6 weeks. Saw heartbeat.

Best of luck to everybody else xx


----------



## SunUp

Yay lazy!!! Congrats!!!

GL cat!!!


----------



## smurfy

Lazydaisys said:


> Scan was ok. Baby measuring fine at 6 weeks. Saw heartbeat.
> 
> Best of luck to everybody else xx

Great news especially as you saw the heart beat. What did they say pink spotting was? x


----------



## Lazydaisys

They said Irritated cervix maybe from progesterone pessaries.


----------



## Juliet11

lazy that is great news!!!! i go in for my 6 week scan on Wednesday. 

hopeful, I hope this is your round!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats Lazy. Goodluck tomorrow Juliet

I'm just home from having two beautiful expanded blastocyst transferred :) 

Also have two very eary bastocysts still growing and a few others trailing behind.

Blood test on 27th


----------



## SunUp

Welcome to PUPO hopeful!!!! How did transfer go?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!! :flower:

I hope everyone had a very lovely weekend and Valentine's Day. I was off work yesterday so today feels like Monday to me!

*291* - Any word on your beta?? :flower:

*dilia* - Hooray for transfer on Thursday!! How did your monitoring go this morning??

*3Chords* - I hope your transfer goes nice and smooth today! Did you decide on transferring 2? I can't remember.

*SunUp* - Hooray for being PUPO!!!! :happydance:

*LazyDaisys* - I'm so glad your scan went well and that the spotting is nothing to worry about. :thumbup:

*Hopeful* - Wahoo to you on being PUPO too!!! This thread has been busy and will continue to stay that way. I love it!

*Juliet* - Good luck at your scan on Wednesday. I can't wait to hear how it goes!

As for me, I'm less than a week away from transfer. Finally!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: I have a monitoring appointment tomorrow morning. Today is my last day of Lupron and then I'll start my PIO, medrol, and doxycycline tomorrow, as well as continuing my baby asprin and Estrace. A walking medicine cabinet, I feel like.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! 

Congrats to the PUPO ladies, congrats to those with good scans and fx to all of those transferring this week!


----------



## Juliet11

booger, thank you! i am excited to report back (assuming all is going well with my pregnancy). GREAT your are only a week away!!! nice to be getting closer. i also still feel like a walking medicine cabinet. they have me on PIO and hormones till usually 12 weeks preggo, or at least that is what they did last time.


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - I had Monday off as well and it was so nice! Yay for being one week away from transfer! 

291 - FX for good results!

3Chords - Good luck today!! Hope transfer goes smoothly! 

SunUp - So excited for you!! Hope your tests arrive soon so we can see that BFP :) 

Lazy - Glad the spotting was nothing to worry about! :) 

Hopeful - Congrats on being PUPO! Hope this TWW goes quickly! 

Juliet - Yay for a scan!! Good luck!! 

AFM - My appointment went really well this morning, the doctor actually took a picture of my lining to give me because he said it looked so good! :haha: and I just got the call that my blood work came back great, so we are ON for Thursday transfer!! Woo hoo!


----------



## SunUp

3Chords - Hope things went well today! I read your blog earlier and I had an allergy to PIO too - I changed oils (now in olive oil) and it actually doesn't hurt as bad, and no terrible itching! Good luck!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys!

My transfer went flawlessly! Two little guys/gals on board. Perfectly thawed and re-expanded. OTD is next Friday, which will be 10dp5dt.


----------



## SunUp

Yay for being PUPO!! Fx!


----------



## diliapickle

Woo hoo 3chords! Glad it went well!! Are you going to wait until beta or will you test early?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

3chords said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> My transfer went flawlessly! Two little guys/gals on board. Perfectly thawed and re-expanded. OTD is next Friday, which will be 10dp5dt.

Oooh...we are on the same countdown :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay three chords. This sounds promising and not too long to wait for test date. Congrats on pupo. Chill out rest up and take care of yourself xxx


----------



## SunUp

How are you feeling 3Ch?

Good luck tomorrow D!!


----------



## booger76

Hooray, 3Chords!!! :wohoo:


----------



## 3chords

Hopeful Cat - yay, a testing buddy!

SunUp - your testing date must be coming up, no? Will you be testing early?

dilliapickle - I will test early for sure, mostly because I have no self control and also because I can't handle bad news over the phone. But I'm not totally insane so I haven't peed on anything yet, ha!

Feeling good today. Worked from home which was nice because I got to live in my super comfy track pants and hoodie. And I ate a whole container of guacamole!

booger - I wish I enjoyed running. My husband was a very competitive runner back in the day (was on the jr national team, his best distances were 1500 & 3000) and still runs a lot although not as much due to bad achilles. But I just hate everything about it!


----------



## diliapickle

3chords - I am the same! I will test early for sure, i am not a patient person! :)

My transfer is scheduled for 9am tomorrow!! So excited! So, what are all the crazy things to eat/do to help implantation... :)


----------



## 3chords

Good luck diliapickle!

I didn't eat anything special but I've heard people chug POM pomegranate juice and I think some people eat pineapple core (although I think you are supposed to eat that for 5 days prior to transfer up until transfer). The only thing I've done differently is wear super thick/warm socks and furry slippers because my acupuncturist told me that "cold feet = cold uterus" haha.


----------



## adr75050

I never ate pineapple, until my last IVF and it worked. So i say eat pineapple. And I agree with 3 chords to keep your feet warm and covered.


----------



## adr75050

I forgot to say Good Luck dillapickle!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I went for the keep my feet warm at all costs routine this time as suggested my acupuncture lady. I even carried slipper socks with me. I also opted for flat shoes as she said something about pressure on heals? I kept myself very warm and wrapped up. Suited me as I hate the cold. Xx


----------



## redbrick80

Good luck Dilla! 

My acupuncturist also really emphasized warm feet she said if your feet are cold the blood has to rush there to warm up and it take blood away from the uterus which will not help with implantation. 3Chords, mine said the exact same thing cold feet= cold uterus. You also need to put socks or slippers on as soon as your get out of the shower, and sleep with them on.


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, Dilia!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Just got back! Transfer went great! Feet are nice and toasty as well :) can't believe I am PUPO! And it was so cool they gave me a picture of when the embryos went in!


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Dilia!!


----------



## 3chords

Sounds great Dilia! 

You transferred 2?


----------



## diliapickle

Yup did 2!


----------



## 3chords

I am sitting here in a state of terror as I got my first faint lines super early/overnight at 3.75dp5dt. I posted them in the pregnancy test forum in case you want to take a look. On the one hand I am super happy at this crazy early line, but on the other I have been here before (lines start and then don't progress as they should).

Will be on pins and needles every day as I pee on my stash!


----------



## diliapickle

Oh my gosh! Praying for sticky bean(s) for you! What kind of test? I am already itching to test and I'm only 2dp5dt! Though my temp did shoot up this morning... Ugh I hate the TWW!


----------



## 3chords

Positive on FRER, OSOM and Sure Predict.

Wondfo looking kind of sketchy, think there is something there but not obvious.


----------



## diliapickle

What is OSOM? But that many positives, so exciting!!!


----------



## 3chords

OSOM is sort of the Mercedes of HPTs. I know that most people think it's FRER, but that's because OSOMs are not available anywhere except online and sold in boxes of 25 or more. Typically used by medical professionals and often ERs who need a super fast answer. They can detect as low as single digit HCG and the lines are black so you never have to wonder about evaps or the lines having a colour.


----------



## diliapickle

Ooo I like the sound of that... Where would I find these? Amazon?


----------



## 3chords

I got mine on Amazon but I think you might also find them on Ebay.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats 3chords! 

Afm...nothing but BFN. Really disappointed. ..I can't take another failed cycle. Ive been through too much. It's not fair :( I just want to scream :(


----------



## diliapickle

:hugs: Hopeful :hugs: When is beta?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im 5dp5dt beta is on Friday... 5 days away :(


----------



## 3chords

Hopeful Cat, you still have a good chance at a BFP over the next couple of days, don't lose hope yet. How many did you transfer this time?


----------



## Lazydaisys

3 chords this is amazing. I'm so happy for you xxx

Still time for everybody else. Early days xx


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys! All tests much darker this morning, so I am a happy camper so far. Still so early, I tested like 5 hrs short of 5dp5dt.


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful - don't count your self out yet! My lady FET (that have me DD) I had a negative on 5dp5dt! 

3chords - yay for more positives! So exciting!


----------



## booger76

3Chords - Amazing news!!! :wohoo: :yipee: I am so happy for you!

Hopeful - There is still plenty of time. Don't lose hope yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## redbrick80

3Chords!!!!!!!! Awesome news!!!! Congrats :hugs:

Hopeful - fingers crossed for you!

Dilia - how are you ? when is your beta? are you testing before?

Lazy - how are you feeling? 

Booger - where are you in the cycle? Hope everything is going well.


----------



## booger76

Sitting in the clinic waiting for transfer!!! Gah!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Ahhhhh!!!!!! Good luck to you !!!!!!!!


----------



## adr75050

Hey girls - Im still around and reading up on you guys. I just have to send some love to Hopeful Cat.

Dont give up. Your only 5dpt. I had negative dpt all the way up to day 8 and on day 9 it finally said BFP. After 5 failed IVF one day 8pt I cried hysterically, cursed the world and everyone who conceived. I wanted to give up and told my husband I was done with IVF and I didnt want to try anymore. Day 9 it said positive. Hang in there. Dont be like me and count yourself out, there is still a chance. Good luck!


----------



## 3chords

booger! How did it go?? Did you get a pic of your blast?

Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - YAY! Congrats on being PUPO! :) :happydance:

My beta is on Saturday. I am hoping to hold out until Wednesday to test, but my HPT's are already calling my name...


----------



## Hopeful Cat

adr75050 said:


> Hey girls - Im still around and reading up on you guys. I just have to send some love to Hopeful Cat.
> 
> Dont give up. Your only 5dpt. I had negative dpt all the way up to day 8 and on day 9 it finally said BFP. After 5 failed IVF one day 8pt I cried hysterically, cursed the world and everyone who conceived. I wanted to give up and told my husband I was done with IVF and I didnt want to try anymore. Day 9 it said positive. Hang in there. Dont be like me and count yourself out, there is still a chance. Good luck!

Thanks adr, im really trying to stay positive. Haven't poas since 5dp5dt..too nervous but af is staying away so im praying I make it to beta without af ruining things. Not long now!

congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!!

Hopeful - Try to stay like your name says - hopeful!!! Friday is just a few more days away now. You can do it!! :hugs:

Dilia - Only a few more days for you too!!! Stay strong! :flower:

redbrick - When is your hysteroscopy?? Is it today? I had it in my head that it is today. Anyway - good luck and let us know how it goes! :thumbup:

3Chords - Congrats again. So, so happy for you!!:happydance:

Transfer went well yesterday. One pretty, little PGS normal blastocyst was transferred. I attached a picture. Burrow in, little embie!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - That is one beautiful blast!! Is it hatching already??


----------



## booger76

I think it must have been hatching when they took the picture! Crazy, huh? I <3 modern science.


----------



## diliapickle

That is so cool!!! When is beta again and are you going to test early?


----------



## booger76

My beta is scheduled for March 4. I don't plan on testing early but we'll see. I just don't want to be disappointed early. I think I'll test at home the morning of beta.


----------



## redbrick80

Glad to hear it went well Booger! 

Dilia , I can't wait you to test. 

3 chords , glad it's getting darker. 

Am my surgery was cancelled today. Rebooked for March 20. I'm disappointed but it's only 24 days away. Gotta love Dr.s


----------



## 3chords

booger, that is a gorgeous hatching blast! You should get very quick implantation with that little guy/girl. Happy all went well for you! I also wish I had your resilience to not test, but I apparently have no self control.

redbrick - sorry about the rescheduling. I know how annoying that can be (my November cycle got postponed due to Dr travelling). Hope the next 4 weeks flies by!


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - I wish I had your patience! March 4th will be here quickly though! 

redbrick - aw bummer! Sorry they rescheduled. Hope these 24 days go quickly for you!! 

:)


----------



## booger76

Redbrick - Awwwwww, crap. Thank stinks!!! Ugh. But you are right - it's not that far away but it still sucks. Hopefully you have some things to keep you busy until then.

Dilia - So when are you testing?? Did you say Wednesday in another post?? If so, Wednesday is today!!!

3Chords - We'll see how long I last. I just don't want to be disappointed early if I get a BFN. The earliest I would consider testing is Sunday - but I'll prefer to wait until beta if I can. It's more a test of my willpower than anything. I just want to prove to myself that I CAN wait.

Let's hope the little hatched embryo is burrowed/burrowing in! Only a week until beta now! A week is not too long........


----------



## redbrick80

Booger - That IS a gorgeous hatching blast!! 

Hopeful - did you test again? How are you doing?


----------



## diliapickle

Yup, I tested this morning and found that the Wondfo's from Amazon are terrible but that digitals are wonderful and I saw Pregnant 1-2 weeks! :cloud9:


----------



## redbrick80

Ya Dilia!!!!!! So awesome! I say twins :)


----------



## diliapickle

Oh man, the thought of twins kinda panics me! Though also sounds fun as I have always wanted 3 kids so this would take care of that! :haha:


----------



## booger76

Hooray, dilia!!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## 3chords

Dilia congrats! Could very well be twinkies!


----------



## 291

Popping in to update you all. Our beta was negative. Our first FET failed. We're not expecting a baby in 9 months time.
I'm back on Clomid with monitoring starting in early March, so we'll wait for that round. Sadly I wont remain on this board.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

I'm so sorry 291 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## redbrick80

So sorry to hear 291..:hugs:

Hopeful - how are you?

Booger - how are you feeling?


----------



## booger76

Sorry, 291. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: 

Hopeful - still hanging in there??? 

How is everyone else doing???

I am feeling fine! Nothing to report. Wait isnt agonizing (yet). Less than a week to go!


----------



## diliapickle

291 - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

291 - I'm sorry. All of this is just so brutally hard. :(

booger - good luck - I had so many symptoms by 3dp that I was absolutely convinced it work. Won't be long now for you!!


----------



## diliapickle

3chords - your beta is tomorrow right?? What time? Can't wait to see your number!!


----------



## 3chords

Yep!

I will go in around 9. Usually I get my results around noon. :)


----------



## redbrick80

3 Chords - I'm excited to hear your numbers. I'm thinking Twinsies for you too :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

The faintest bfp last night :) beta test today at 10dp5dt.

First ever bfp!!! Woohoo we made progress :happydance:


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful - YAY! So excited for you! Let us know your numbers!! :happydance:


----------



## booger76

Hooray, Hopeful!!! :wohoo: :yipee: Good luck with your beta!


----------



## Juliet11

haven't been on here in awhile but wanted to pop in and say hi again!!!

booger, this last cycle where i got my bfp i didn't poas for the first time in my life! it was hard but actually refreshing. so i would suggest giving it a try! it was nice to just hear the beta results and not know either way which way it was going to go till then. and i especially didnt want any false hope that poas has done before.... anyway, just my 2 cents!! good luck!!


----------



## Juliet11

dilia whens your beta?? that is so exciting!!


----------



## Juliet11

291, so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry 291 I know how hard this this:-( 

Happy to hear good news from dillia and hopeful! Good progress hopeful! That's how I felt... Every little step is progress!! I might be more positive because I got my Bfp on this board but compared to other fet /ivf boards the odds and Bfps seem to be higher on here. ( of course I could be wrong) x


----------



## booger76

Can't wait to hear your results today, 3chords and hopeful!!!

Juliet - Thanks for the pep talk! I think I can at least make it through the weekend. And if I can get through the weekend, then surely I can make it to Wednesday! Only time will tell!!


----------



## diliapickle

Juliet11 said:


> dilia whens your beta?? that is so exciting!!

Beta is tomorrow! :)

Anxiously waiting to hear 3chords and hopefuls results! :) 

Booger - You can do it! :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Thanks for the encouragement ladies :) beta was inconclusive at 10dp5dt with results of 21. Retest on Monday.

Had a little bit of brown blood spotting on pad this morning but nothing when I wiped and nothing else all day. Taking it a day at a time but super pleased beta wasnt negative :) its a great achievement for us after so many bfns!


----------



## booger76

Hopeful - I'm glad you are enjoying your success. Have you had a second beta yet??

dilia - How did your beta go??

As for me - nothing to report really. I still have not tested. Beta is scheduled for Wednesday. I MIGHT test tomorrow morning. I will 7dp6dt. I would think that if this has worked, a BFP should show by tomorrow. But I'm not sure I want to have to wait the eternity between Monday and beta day if it's a BFN. At least if I wait until beta day, I can pretend for two more days that I'm actually pregnant. I hate this crap. I don't really have any symptoms either. It's maddening, I tell you, maddening!!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - this process is absolutely maddening! I still have no symptoms though and got my bfp so lack of symptoms don't mean anything for sure! FX for you! 

Beta went well and it is 157! So I am thinking just one took as my DD was 147 at same time after transfer. I go back Tuesday to repeat beta.


----------



## booger76

Dilia - That's a great beta!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## redbrick80

Great beta Dilia!

Booger - it is sooooo maddening! Hope you are hanging in ok....

Hopeful - did you have your second beta?


----------



## booger76

So I did it, I tested this morning. 


Spoiler
I got my very first BFP!!! I can't believe it. I'm cautiously optimistic but won't feel super positive and until my beta on Wednesday.


----------



## redbrick80

Booger - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## diliapickle

booger - YAY!!!! So excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

booger, yay!!!! congrats! love seeing good news on a monday morning!


----------



## Juliet11

dilia- anxiously waiting your second beta tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yay more good news! Congrats booger! X


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Wow! Lots of good news on this board! Congratulations ladies 

I had my second beta. It went from 21 to 50. Calculated doubling time of 53hrs. Third beta on wednesday.

Im not sure if I should be excited or nervous :-S


----------



## Lazydaisys

Excited hopeful cat! :/)


----------



## adr75050

HopeFulCat
Dillapickle
Booger!

OMG!!! I havent checked back to the board since Feb 23rd! I am so happy and excited for all of you. SO many of you came back with BFP! Congratulations and keep us posted. I go for my 9 week scan tomorrow and I am an anxious mess. It took so long and so much to get to this point that I am a paranoid mess that something will go wrong. So hopeful that all is okay and baby and healthy growing right on target. Good luck with your betas and follow ups! 

Everyone else still waiting, this is such an inspirational board with such supportive women, so stick around the positivity is contagious and bound to rub off on you! Good luck!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Best of luck with your scan adr.


----------



## diliapickle

Hopeful - Beta went up so that is good! Stay hopeful!! :dust: for Wednesday! 

ADR - good luck at your scan!


----------



## booger76

adr - I hope your scan went well today!!

dilia - I hope your second beta went well today!!


----------



## Juliet11

ladies any updates for us??????
fingers crossed for those betas to double and BFPs!!!


----------



## diliapickle

Beta didn't double like they wanted... Go back on Thursday to repeat beta... Freaking out...


----------



## adr75050

Oh no! Dilla I am praying for you that they see the numbers they want and that you need at the next appointment.


----------



## redbrick80

Oh Dilia...Fingers crossed for a strong beta on Thursday...:hugs:

Booger is your beta today?

ADR - how are you feeling?


----------



## booger76

Oh, dilia! I'm sorry to hear that. I hope things are better on Thursday! :hugs:

Blood draw complete and now I wait. I hope I hear this morning rather than this afternoon.


----------



## adr75050

so I to go to the doctor today to do a progesterone blood test. I have been injecting 1ML of 50 mg progesterone daily. Last night I was told to stop the injections and come in for a blood test today to see if I am making enough of the hormone myself to stop. Blood test reported I am not making it myself at least like I should. Im 11.4 and they want me at 15 or above to stop. I was told to keep taking progesterone for another week until and come back in for another blood test on Weds. (stoping meds again on Tuesday for the test). Im worried. Can low progesterone levels lead to miscarriage? The nurses would not confirm or deny it either way only stated that progesterone supports the placenta. Now Im left thinking, why risk it and have me stop a dose to just check. Keep me on it until 12 weeks and then see if I am making it myself. I confused, mad I missed a dose for that test, and scared.


----------



## diliapickle

Booger - Hope they get results soon! 

adr - I think it is good they test to make sure you make it first before stopping. My place just has you stop at 9 weeks and no test. Makes me very nervous! I don't know about what low progesterone leads to so can't help with that. But :hugs: as this process even when you finally get BFP is never easy!


----------



## booger76

adr - I'm not sure about the miscarriage but I wouldn't worry about missing one dose. I'm sure you'll be fine. I don't think they would have you do it if it were a big concern. Hang in there!

My beta came in at 129. My nurse seems pleased so I am too. :happydance: We'll see what Friday brings.


----------



## diliapickle

booger - that is awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## booger76

Thanks, dilia! She actually called me this morning but I didn't get to post before now - sorry!


----------



## adr75050

Congrats Booger!


----------



## redbrick80

Booger - Excellent news! 

ADR - I think I would push for them to keep you on progesterone until 12 weeks. No harm done....It would make me nervous to go off of it too. But see what the next says. 

Dilia - Thinking of you today - everything crossed for a good beta!

Hopeful - how are you doing? 

Lazy - how are you feeling??

Ladies I am pumped! My surgery got moved up to next Wednesday!!


----------



## booger76

Dilia - thinking of you! I hope all goes well today.

Red brick - Hooray!!! That's great news.


----------



## diliapickle

Redbrick - that is awesome news!! yay!! 

Had beta drawn. The nurse could not get the blood to come out! She kept moving the needle around and then finally came up and got another nurse who stabbed! Ouch! Now, just the long wait for the call! They have been calling around 1pm so about 4 hours to go...


----------



## adr75050

Any news Dilla?


----------



## diliapickle

Sorry had events all day yesterday and couldn't update! Beta came back at 783 which wasn't quite doubling, but they said was still good. Ultrasound is scheduled for March 16th!! Now just have to wait 10 days!!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I been told to keep on the progesterone until 12 weeks then I have a reduction timetable for that and all my drugs. 
I'm doing well


----------



## booger76

Woo-hoo, dilia!! :dance:

I think I was just instructed that I'll be on progesterone until 12 weeks, too. But I can't quite remember now. :Oops: 

My second beta came in at 419!! :wohoo: I have another beta and my first US to confirm a gestational sac next Friday. Then I have an US each Friday until April 3. Not sure why my clinic does so many. :shrug:


----------



## diliapickle

booger - that is awesome!! :happydance: and nice you get so many peaks your LO! :)


----------



## 3chords

Congrats dilia and booger! What great news for you both!

booger I am kind of jealous of all your scans, etc!

I had my beta done at 10dp5dt (189) then went on vacation and will repeat the beta tomorrow at 19dp5dt, which is basically to confirm climbing ok. I think that it should be around 3000+. If that is the case then I will have my first ultrasound the following week, probably March 17 or 18. I actually want it as late as possible so that I am as close to 7w as I could be.


----------



## diliapickle

Hope you had fun on vacation! Good luck with beta tomorrow!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks dilia! Vacation was incredible!

My beta today (19dpdt) was 10,600! Super happy as a "normal" doubling time would have me at just over 3,000. Clinic thrilled too. My progesterone is lowish so now I am doubling up on my PIO shots to 2cc/day. Not thrilled but will suck it up!

Will find out tomorrow when my u/s is. :)


----------



## diliapickle

Thats an amazing beta!! Congrats 3chords!


----------



## booger76

3Chords - Hooray for your awesome number!!! A vacation right now sounds lovely - especially to Jamaica!!


----------



## redbrick80

Great news ladies!!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys!

dilia and booger - when are your ultrasounds?

I am doing mine on Thursday at exactly 6 weeks. Earlier than I wanted but my RE is gone from the 13th to the 23rd and I didn't want to have to wait until almost 8 weeks! I know there is a bit of a chance we won't see heartbeat b/c so early which would suck but what can you do.


----------



## Juliet11

I love checking back in here and seeing good news!!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

3 chords. I had one at six weeks,you will see enough to put your mind at ease. I was amazed at the different though between 6 weeks 7 weeks and 8.5. Every week it looks so different. I have to wait now until 12 which seems weird after three weekly scans x


----------



## booger76

3Chords - I go first my first US this Friday. I have one evry Friday until April 3. Good luck with yours on Thursday!!

LazyDaisys - Your US schedule sounds similar to mine. I will only be five weeks this Friday but they are just looking for a sac at that point. Im guessing they do it early to rule out an ectopic. 

Howdy to everyone else out there!


----------



## diliapickle

How is everyone doing? 

My DD has been really sick this week and finally starting to get better. Silver lining though is it is making this week go quickly! Ultrasound is on Monday!


----------



## booger76

Good luck today, 3Chords! Let us know how your US goes! :flower:

dilia - Sorry your little one has been sick! Only a few more days until Monday. Wahoo! :happydance:

Not much new with me. Still feeling normal and I'm not complaining. My first US is tomorrow morning. Hoping for a good scan. :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

Thanks booger - still a couple of hours to go and I am freaking out on the inside and trying to get work done on the outside. My God the million things that could go wrong!


----------



## 3chords

Good news - 1 bean measuring exactly 6w0d with a strong HB of 110.

Next ultrasound in 2 weeks @ 8w. Shifting worry to that now haha.


----------



## booger76

Hooray, 3chords!!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## diliapickle

3chords - that is awesome!!! yay!!! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

So happy for you 3 chords x


----------



## adr75050

Hello ladies! Just following up with you all. I went back for another progesterone test and I am still not where they want me to be. They want a 15, I originally tested at 11.4 this time I tested 12.9 so I have to continue injecting progesterone for now. They say somewhere between 8-10 or 8-12 weeks the placents takes over and starts making the progesterone for you, but evidently I am still waiting for that to happen. Either way, I was finally released from the fertility clinic to go to an obgyn. They said I was too far along for insurance to continue to cover them. So I have a follow-up appt with my obgyn on Thursday and hopefully they will test my progesterone again and tell me I can stop injections. I also hope they will do another scan so I can see the baby and worry less.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

Hope everyone is doing ok, feeling good, and that your little babies are snuggling in nicely!

Adr - hope Thursday goes well, keep us posted. 

I had my surgery last Wednesday and feel good!. I have an appt with the surgeon tomorrow so will know more on FET dates for the future. 

Booger - how long did you have to wait to transfer after your hysteroscopy?


----------



## diliapickle

ADR- good luck on thursday! 

redbrick - glad the surgery went well! Hope you get your dates soon! :)


----------



## redbrick80

Dilia - when do you have your ultrasound? or did you have it already?


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies!

adr - Sorry your progesterone isn't cooperating. Hopefully, it evens itself out soon and you can stop those pesky shots. Good luck on Thursday!

Dilia - Was your first scan on Monday?? How did that go?

RedBrick - Glad your hysteroscopy went well! I hope you didn't end up having to have the balloon catheter. I had my hysteroscopy in early December, had to wait for AF, then we had to do another mock transfer (since that was my problem - I had pesky bump in the way making transfer difficult) in January to make sure things were all good. The mock in January went well so I was able to transfer in February. I hope you can get going soon!!!

3chords - How are you doing???

Hello to everyone else!

My scan went well last Friday and I saw the gestational sac and my little dot of a bean in there. The doctor said everything looked just like you would expect for where I was at at the time. We go again this Friday and might see the heartbeat. I think DH might tag-along for this appointment. I think some nausea is starting to settle in. Nothing bad but it comes in goes in small waves. Other than that, no real symptoms to report.


----------



## redbrick80

Booger - Great news on the scan!! I feel like I have the exact same issue as you. When they tried to transfer they couldn't get in...it was getting caught on a bump! I did have the balloon catheter - it wasn't too bad. I had it removed this morning so I'm happy. Now I have to wait for AF, then sono to make sure it is all clear, then mock transfer...I just hope AF shows next week when she is suppose to!
It is really reassuring to see you having success after having the same struggles. It gives me hope :)


----------



## booger76

RedBrick - That's crazy you had the same issue as me. My mock transfer after the procedure was truly a breeze so that made me feel so much better going into actual transfer. Even though it took more time, I'm so glad I did it. I think you will be too!!


----------



## 3chords

Lazydaisys - thank you!!

redbrick, sounds like your time will be here soon. I hate the balloon catheter as well.

booger - awesome news on the ultrasound! I am jealous of your frequent scans, I think that would relieve a lot of my anxiety. Alas, I am in another TWW.

Dilia - how are you doing?

I am plugging along here at 6w6d. Since I am insane and terrified I have not yet put up a ticker. My next scan is in 8 days so at exactly 8 weeks. Hoping all is still well then. I have had horrific nausea since 5w4d to the point where I've started losing weight as I can't stomach the thought of food and pretty much pick at my meals. I had actually a big lunch today but towards the end of it thought I was going to yak. It is a very discomforting feeling in that I am not vomiting, but it feels like the vomit is sitting in my throat.


----------



## diliapickle

Hey sorry I have been MIA, DD got sick and then gave to me so I have been out all week! 

My scan went well! Saw our little bean and flicker of heartbeat! Go back next Monday :)

Will check in with everyone else later! Hope all our well!


----------



## adr75050

3 chords- sorry your feeling so bad. Nausea is awful. At least it comes and goes. Im hoping I am on the tail end of it now. That 2WW to scan again was FOREVER feeling for me too.

dillapickle- so glad to hear your scan went well. That is great news!

Leaving in about 30 minutes to head to the doctor. Hope they scan again. Im just praying everything goes well because I am bringing my 9 year old daughter with me to the appt. I will let you all know how it goes upon my return.


----------



## adr75050

All went well. I had a scare at first, doctor could not find heart beat on doppler and then moved me to the sono room. No heart beat on abdominal soon but we could see baby she said the baby was too far away from the sonograph so that is why we could not hear the heartbeat. So she did a vaginal sonogram and we saw baby jumping around and heard the heartbeat. So cool to see he/she jumping and twisting around, crazy bc I felt nothing. So still doing shots for now and waiting on Down Syndrome testing results and gender. I should no by next week. Thanks again for your support ladies. !!!!!


----------



## redbrick80

Adr - so glad everything is good! Must have been scarey for a few minutes!!


----------



## diliapickle

ADR - glad the scan went well! 

3chords - sorry you are having terrible nausea, that is no fun! Hope it gets better and that the time goes quickly until your next scan!

booger - glad your scan went well!! 

Hope everyone else is well!! 

I had a scare today. Started bleeding bright red and going through pads. Rushed to clinic and they did an ultrasound and baby is ok! But, they also saw the blood and said I will be bleeding like this for a few days... Go back in a week to check on things.


----------



## adr75050

dillapickle - that is so scary. You sound like you are holding up well. It is always a relief to see the ultrasound and no baby is okay tho. Im glad to hear that. Hang in there!


----------



## booger76

dilia - Sorry for the scare!!! Fingers crossed everything stays just fine.

adr - Glad your scan went well after they were able to find little bean. How scary that must have been at first.

3chords - I was a little hesitant to put up a ticker too. But then I figured it isn't going to affect the outcome so why not put it up and enjoy it. I hope you can get there soon. Tomorrow is your next scan??

redbrick - Do you have your schedule now??

I'm doing well. The nausea has settled in nicely though so I feel like poo almost all day. No upchucking - just a general feeling like I might at any time. It comes and goes in waves. I know it's a good thing though so I'm not complaining. Anyway, we had another US last Friday and we got to see and hear the heartbeat. It was pretty amazing. Little bean measured right on track. The doctor doing the US was so funny - he said "The heartbeat is slow (but normal) because it literally started beating like 10 minutes ago." I go back this Friday and it should be quite a bit faster. It's amazing how much a difference a week makes.


----------



## 3chords

dilia - how scary, but so good that baby is doing ok. I hope the bleeding goes away asap so you can breathe easier.

booger - congrats on another great u/s! I am so jealous of how frequently you get scanned. I have to wait until Thursday (will be 8w exactly).

adr - that must have been a terrifying few minutes. Seems like all is plugging along just fine though. :)

AFM, the constant nausea remains. Like literally every minute of every day. My only relief is when I am asleep. At least I "feel pregnant" which in itself is a bit of a relief. I've also lost weight, about 3-4 lbs, mostly because I never want to eat anything. At least I'm finally feeling like fruit so I went and bought a whole bunch of apples and a watermelon. Hope the next 3 days pass quickly so we can have our scan and hopefully have it all be ok...


----------



## SunUp

It's so exciting to come on here and see so many had successful transfers!! Hope you all are feeling well!


----------



## booger76

Thanks, SunUp! It looks like you are transferring here again soon. Hooray!!! :thumbup:

Dilia - How are you doing?? Has the bleeding gone away

3Chords - Ultrasound today! I hope all goes well and you can breathe a little easier. Sorry about the nausea. I've been having it too but luckily I can still eat. Eating actually makes me feel better most of the time. My main issue is drinking enough water. That has never been an issue for me before but right now it just sits in my stomach like lead. I have been trying ginger ale but I don't want all that sugar. Oh well.

adr - Have you gotten the results of your genetic testing? I hope all is well.

RedBrick - How are you coming along?

Nothing new to report here. Still feeling nauseated most of the time but no puking still. I got my first run in a week in yesterday afternoon. It was great. It's been hard to force myself out the door feeling crappy but once I get moving, I feel better. I think the fresh air is a good thing. Another US tomorrow.


----------



## redbrick80

Hi Ladies! 

I've been following - just didn't have much to report on my end. I feel fantastic after surgery 2 weeks ago. AF arrived on time this week so that made me happy, they warned me that it may be a few weeks late after the procedure. I went to the clinic this morning for CD3 bloods and ultrasound. I have my sonohystrogram scheduled for next thursday and they are going to do a mock transfer at the same time. I am going to do a medicated FET so meds should start April 12th. I think transfer will be the 2nd week of May. Fingers crossed!

Good luck with all the ultrasounds ladies!!


----------



## diliapickle

redbrick - So excited you are able to start again soon! FX for early May!! Can't wait to hear all about it :) 

booger - Hope the u/s goes well! Sorry about all the nausea that is no fun! 

Sunup - Can't wait to hear about your transfer as well! I know this is going to be your cycle!!!! 

3chords - hope your scan went well (i think it happened already)! Sorry you have the nausea as well! 

AFM - just got back from my scan and we graduated from the specialist! So crazy! Baby is doing well and they see no signs of bleeding! yay! I finally got to hear the heartbeat which was amazing! Only bummer was I recorded it since DH couldn't make it and my phone didn't save it! But baby was measuring ahead which makes me feel better and now I am off to find an OB (my old one just stopped being an OB!).


----------

